# Wörgl-Bozen TOURBERICHT



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

So langsam neigt sich die Radlsaison in den Bergen wieder dem Ende zu und und es wird Zeit, die schönen Erlebnisse noch einmal revue passieren zu lassen.

Der nachfolgende Tourbericht dokumentiert unseren diesjährigen Weg durch die Alpen, welcher uns in 6 Tagen im Juli und 8 Tagen im September in einem großen Bogen vom Inntal in die Südtiroler Landeshauptstadt führte.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Bilder gucken


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

Wegen heftigen Gewittern konnten wir im Juli unsere geplante Tour leider nicht wie geplant zu Ende fahren und mussten bei St. Vigil abbrechen. Glücklicherweise hatten wir dann im September nochmal Zeit, um den Rest zu genießen.

Zur groben Übersicht die Passübergänge:

TEIL A (Juli)
Filzenscharte 1.686 m
Krimmler Tauern 2.633 m
Ochsenlenke 2.585 m
Klammljoch 2.294 m
Pfoisattel 2.608 m
Strudelkopf 2.305 m
Grünwalder Joch 2.296 m

TEIL B (September)
Puezhütte 2.475 m
Heilig-Kreuz Hospiz 2.045 m
Antniusjoch 2.466 m
Passo di Valparola 2.192 m
Cinque Torri 2.150 m
Forcella Ambrizzola 2.277 m
Forca Rossa 2.490 m
Baita Segantini 2.174 m
Forcella Valsorda 2.095 m
Passo Cinque Croci 2.023 m
Passo Cagnon di Sopra 2.124 m
Passo Potzmauer 1.350 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2019)

Juchhu endlich wieder ne Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

TAG 1 Wörgl-Wald im Pinzgau

Bedingt durch unsere lange Anreise starten wir erst gegen 13:00 Uhr in Wörgl. Vorbei an Hopfgarten im Brixental folgen wir zuerst auf asphaltiertem Radweg und weiter auf Schotterpiste immer dem Verlauf der Windauer Ache. Die Bebbauung wird schnell spärlicher...





... und schon bald haben wir die Gamskogelhütte erreicht (heute leider Ruhetag ).





Sattes Grün auf dem Weg zur Oberen Foischingalm (besser auf dem Foischingweg bleiben, sonst muss zur Filzenscharte recht weit geschoben/getragen werden).





Rückblick ins Tal der Windauer Ache und auf die recht zahmen Grasberge der Kitzbüheler Alpen.





Spätestens an der Oberfoisching Alm spürt man die Stille und Einsamkeit um einen herum und taucht in die Bergwelt ein.  





Am Schreier Bründl...





... beginnt die knapp 15-minütige Schiebepassage zur Filzenscharte.





Oben angekommen wird der Blick nach Süden frei auf die Hohen Tauern.





Die Filzenscharte ist ein sehr sanfter Übergang hinüber ins Pinzgau. Als Ausgleichsmaßnahme für ein großes Straßenbauprojekt wird die Natur sich hier selbst überlassen, eine Forstbewirtschaftung findet nicht mehr statt.  

Kunst am Berg?





Die Abfahrt nach Wald im Pinzgau führt uns zumeist auf Schotterpisten, immer wieder mit schönen Blicken in die Hohen Tauern...





... bis zu unserem ersten Quartier, dem Alpengasthof Rechtegg.

Vom Balkon aus bestaunen wir die tief eingeschnittenen Trogtäler und die Gletscher der Venedigergruppe, welche hier den Alpenhauptkamm bildet.





43 km und 1.300 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 3 h 45 min  

Schöner Auftakt zum Warmfahren und Ankommen


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Juchhu endlich wieder ne Mitfahrgelegenheit



Immer wieder gerne 

Sind diesmal ein paar spannende Sachen abseits der ausgetretenen Pfade dabei...


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

TAG 2 Wald im Pinzgau - Prettau

Nächster Morgen, Wetter schaut sehr gut aus für die Hauptkammquerung 

Wir beginnen den Tag mit einer Abfahrt nach Wald im Pinzgau...





...und dann weiter im welligen Auf und Ab bis nach Krimml.





Dann geht es ein Stück auf der Gerlos-Passstraße, wo wir einen Blick auf den Touri-Magneten erhaschen können. Das Rauschen und Poltern der Krimmler Wasserfälle ist auch an unserem entfernten Standort noch deutlich zu hören.





Nun geht es auf einer sportlich steilen Forstpiste hinauf und durch einen unbeleuchteten Tunnel hindurch in das Krimmler Achental.





Das Tal ist ein Traum 

Der Weg begleitet sanft ansteigend die Krimmler Ache...





...die klar und türkisgrün in ihrem naturbelassenen Bett dem Wasserfall entgegenplätschert.





Der Talgrund ist ausladend breit und wird rechts und links begleitet von imposanten Hängen, welche mit schön aufgelockertem Bergwald, steilen Felsen und Gletschern dem Auge schmeicheln.  





Inmitten dieser Bergidylle liegt das Krimmler Tauernhaus, wo wir uns stärken und die Atmosphäre aufsaugen.





Nach der Rast geht es noch ein Stück dem Talschluss mit dem Prettaukees und der Dreiherrenspitze entgegegen.





Eine gewaltige Kulisse, und wir sind noch längst nicht oben...


----------



## Mr_Chicks (27. September 2019)

Na da fahr ich auch mit. Wird bestimmt interessant. 
Zudem bringst deine Berichte immer super rüber


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

Aufmerksam beäugt...





...erklimmen wir auf einer kleinen Schotterpiste...





...die gewissermaßen 2. Etage: Das Windbachtal

Das Plätschern und Grurgeln des Windbachs begleitet uns beim Zwischenaufstieg in dieses weitere Hochtal.





Der Fahrweg führt bis zur kleinen Almhütte...





...welche für den durstigen Radler eine besondere Überraschung parat hält.





Gekühlt durch das Waser des Windbachs lachen einem 2-3 Kisten helles Blondes entgegen (Flasche 3 Euro )





Angesichts der noch anstehende Strapazen üben wir uns im Alkoholverzicht und außerdem: Wer wollte bei einer solchen Kulisse ernsthaft seine Sinne trüben?





Mit Fahren ist es dann erst mal vorbei, es geht schiebenderweise in sehr angenehmer Steigung...





...auf einem uralten Weg, welchen schon die Römer als kürzeste Verbindung zwischen Salzburg und Venedig nutzten.





Blick zurück Richtung Krimmler Achental.


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

Der Weg ist sehr angenehem zu schieben. Die Bachquerungen werden durch große Trittsteine erleichtert.





Auch die Weganlage ist angesichts des Alters noch recht gut in Schuss.





Langsam wird es steiler...





...und gerölliger...





...und wir queren die ersten Schneefelder.





Viel früher hätten wir nicht hier sein dürfen, die gewaltigen Schneemengen des Frühjahrs 2019 geben den Steig nur langsam frei.





Psychotipp: Nie denken, man ist oben (auch bei noch so markanten Wegzeichen) 





Es geht immer noch weiter durch Eis und Geröll und zunehmend steileres Gelände.





Die Moral ist noch gut...





...und nach einem kurzen flachen Abschnitt...





...geht es in den letzten Steilaufschwung.


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

Das sieht doch nach Erlösung aus... 




Geschafft 





Der Blick nach Süden wird frei, Südtirol empfängt uns mit bestem Bergwetter und beeindruckendem Panorama.





Blick auf die Dreiherrenspitze mit Neugersdorfer Hütte...





Der südliche Einfluss ist spürbar, die Hänge wirken irgendwie lieblicher/grüner/heimeliger als die auf der rauhen Nordseite.





Die Abfahrt ins Ahrntal würde ich mit durchschnittlich S2 bewerten. Es geht auf groben Steinplatten mit Stufen, tiefen Wasserrinnen und recht engen Kehren...





...mit schönen Ausblicken nach Süden...





...erst mal bis zur Tauernalm (schöne Einkehr)...





...und in der gleichen Schwierigkeit weiter...





...bis wir auf den Fahrweg an der Ahr treffen.





Im Angesicht der Heilig-Geist-Kapelle in Kasern danken wir für diesen schönen Tourentag und fahren zu unserer Unterkunft in Prettau.





47 km und 1.900 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 6 h 16 min 

Unsere bislang eindrucksvollste Alpenhauptkammquerung. Grandiose Landschaft, Hochgebirge, Gletscher, dünne Luft...und am Ende noch eine Abfahrt mit 900 spannenden S2-Tiefenmetern  Wir haben keinen Schiebe-Meter bereut 

Tip: Am besten im Krimmler Tauernhaus übernachten, dann hat man für die Abfahrt noch genügend Körner übrig. Uns ist es nach den 1.900 HM schon bissl schwergefallen, die Konzentration bis zum Ende hochzuhalten...


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

Übrigens: Kommentare, Fragen, Anmerkungen   sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Immer wieder gerne
> 
> Sind diesmal ein paar spannende Sachen abseits der ausgetretenen Pfade dabei...



Das erwarte ich nicht anders 




cschaeff schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 915277
> 
> ...



Oh ja  da war ich vor einigen Jahren auch sehr begeistert.


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2019)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  





Super, dass ihr auch so klasse Wetter hattet.


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Kreuz haben sie mittlerweile gerichtet, aber das Geländer ist noch das Gleiche...

Am Pass haben wir auf zwei biker aus den Niederlanden gewartet. Der eine ist von oben weg gefahren, sehr elegant mit Hinterradversetzen eng am Geländer. Sah schon gut aus...


----------



## Mr_Chicks (27. September 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Das sieht doch nach Erlösung aus...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 915342
> Geschafft



Das sieht nach ner schönen Tour aus. 
Tolle Bilder


----------



## soundfreak (27. September 2019)

Gratulation für diese wunderbare hauptkammüberquerung (krimmler tauern) !!!

Wie lang habt ihr da in etwa hochgeschoben... ? 

Abfahrt nach prettau: bis auf die engen kurven der rest sogut wie alles fahrbar?

P.s. vielen dank schon jetzt für die fotos und die klasse berichte !!


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Gratulation für diese wunderbare hauptkammüberquerung (krimmler tauern) !!!
> 
> Wie lang habt ihr da in etwa hochgeschoben... ?
> 
> ...



Geschoben haben wir von der Alm bis zur Passhöhe so ca. 2,5 h. Tragen mussten wir keinen Meter   

Fast alle Kehren kann man ausfahren ohne Hinterradversetzen. Wir sind gefühlt 90 % gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (27. September 2019)

Schöner Übergang, hab ich in der Gegenrichtung im Zuge der Großvenediger-Umrundung vor einigen Jahren gemacht. Schon beeindruckend, wenn man bedenkt daß der Weg schon seit mehreren tausend Jahren begangen wird. 

Ich hoffe euch ist es in Prettau besser ergangen als uns, dort sind wir nämlich von der Ochsenlenke kommend ohne vorgebuchte Unterkunft eingefallen und haben den ganzen Ort durchgefragt auf der verzweifelten Suche nach was Essbarem. Haben dann die komplette Kuchenbar im Cafe beim Bergwerk geplündert, die haben schön geschaut.


----------



## soundfreak (27. September 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Geschoben haben wir von der Alm bis zur Passhöhe so ca. 2,5 h.



Danke für infos !! ☺

Zusammenfassend dann in etwa 
"Übergang variante süd nord wohl ca. Hälfte aufwärts schieben-im vergleich zu nord süd Richtung (da forstweg südseite bis auf ca. 2000 geht.

Nordseite abwärts je nach können aber dann wohl auch mehr zum schieben, im vergleich zur südseite.

Sollte ganz grob passen ,  oder ?


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Gratulation für diese wunderbare hauptkammüberquerung (krimmler tauern) !!!
> 
> Wie lang habt ihr da in etwa hochgeschoben... ?
> 
> ...




Wir haben damals   2011 den oberen Teil, die Platten geschoben, heut würde ichs fahren. Die Kehren waren, glaub ich alle fahrbar, bei den Wasserrinnen gabs einige, die waren für uns nicht fahrend überwindbar.
Zum Pass hoch ab Alm benötigten wir auch ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stdn. und runter, weils so Spaß machte ca. 1,5 Stdn


Für mich war das auch einer der schönsten Übergänge, würde ich wieder machen.


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Danke für infos !! ☺
> 
> Zusammenfassend dann in etwa
> "Übergang variante süd nord wohl ca. Hälfte aufwärts schieben-im vergleich zu nord süd Richtung (da forstweg südseite bis auf ca. 2000 geht.
> ...




Ich würds wieder von Nord nach Süd machen  lieber 100 Kehren als nur Geholper


----------



## cschaeff (28. September 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend dann in etwa
> "Übergang variante süd nord wohl ca. Hälfte aufwärts schieben-im vergleich zu nord süd Richtung (da forstweg südseite bis auf ca. 2000 geht.



Also Süd-Nord würde ich die kompletten 900 HM schieben (sobald du den Fahrweg unten am Bach verlässt). Ist sehr steil und zudem durch die Waserrinnen extrem anstrengend zu fahren, jeder Meter ein Kampf. Und die Abfahrt ins Windbachtal stell ich mir auch sehr sehr holprig vor (bis zur Alm). Nord-Süd ist bei diesem Übergang fahrtechnisch sicher die bessere Richtung.


----------



## cschaeff (28. September 2019)

TAG 3 Prettau - St. Jakob im Defereggental

Der Tag startet mit einem kleinen schönen Wiesentrail das Ahrntal hinunter.





Dann biegen wir links in eine Forstpiste ein, welche mit erbarmungsloser Steigung (meist jenseits der 20%) durch den Wald nach oben zieht.





Nach rd. 700 HM harter Arbeit auf der Piste lichtet sich der Wald und wir gelangen in ein sehr schönes Hochtal...





...mit saftig grünen Almwiesen. Kein Mensch weit und breit, nur wohltuende Stille um einen herum.





Urige alte Almhütten...





...und trittsichere Kühe säumen unseren Weg.





Immer wieder schöne Blicke zurück nach Westen auf den Zillertaler Hauptkamm.





Obwohl wir uns bereits deutlich über der Baumgrenze befinden, ist die Landschaft sehr lieblich. Sattgrüne Wiesen und bunte Blumen so weit das Auge reicht. Zudem ein gut erhaltener kleiner Weg/Steig, der sich gut schieben lässt. 





Am Horizont im rechten Bilddrittel ist unser Zwischenziel zu erkennen: Die Ochsenlenke


----------



## Hofbiker (28. September 2019)

cschaeff, vielen Dank für diesen schönen Bericht.

Gibt mir wieder Ideen für neue Touren


----------



## cschaeff (28. September 2019)

Je höher wir kommen, umso prominenter rücken im Westen die Zillertaler ins Blickfeld.





Nur ganz am Ende wird der Übergang ein wenig schrofig.





Ein paar Meter kann man dann auch mal wieder aufsitzen.





Schöne Farbtupfer am Wegesrand.





Die letzen Meter zur Ochsenlenke...





...und der Blick zurück auf unseren Aufstiegsweg (im Zick-Zack durch die Wiese). Geschoben haben wir ca. 1,5 h, Tragen mussten wir nicht.





Am Übergang öffnet sich der Blick nach Osten hinein in die vergletscherte Riesenfernergruppe.





Wieder ein toller, einsamer Übergang mit gewaltigen Panoramen. Und mit rd. 2.600 m auch wieder ordentlich hoch.





Andächtig bestaunen wir diese herrliche Natur...





Der Trail hinunter ins Reintal...





...ist mit Bildern...





..am besten zu beschreiben


----------



## cschaeff (28. September 2019)

Nach traumhaften 500 Tiefenmetern (zumeist S0/S1) folgen wir dem Klammbach bergauf auf einer breiteren Piste...






...bis zum Klammlsee...





...und weiter bis zum Klammljoch auf rd. 2.300 m. Hier verlassen wir Italien und fahren wieder nach Österreich hinein.

Kurz hinter dem Übergang fasziniert der Blick ins Arvental in Richtung Nationalpark Hohe Tauern.





Wir kehren natürlich ein in der Arventalalm 





Immer am Arventalbach entlang geht es in moderatem Gefälle auf Schotterpiste...





...erst mal bis zur Jagdhausalm.





Die Jagdhausalm ist eine der ältesten Almen Österreichs. Die erste urkundliche Erwähnung stammt aus dem Jahr 1212, wo die Alm tatsächlich *ganzjährig* bewitschaftet wurde. Im Hochmittelalter herrschten in unseren Breiten z. T. deutlich höhere Temperaturen als heute.





Wir begleiten den Arventalbach immer weiter nach unten...





...und nehmen den einen oder anderen trail mit...





...bis wir kurz vor St. Jakob im Defereggental noch mal unsere Füße im klaren Wasser erfrischen und unsere Pension ansteuern.





43 km und 1.600 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 5 h 15 min

Mit der Ochsenlenke ein sehr stiller, einsamer, hochalpiner aber auch irgendwie sanfter und lieblicher Übergang ins Defereggen. Das Schieben war aufgrund der moderaten Stegung und guten Weganlage wenig beschwerlich. Toller trail ins Reintal. Auch das Arvental wirkt sehr ursprünglich. Schöne Tour, macht durchaus Sinn mit dem Radl.


----------



## peter1966 (28. September 2019)

Wunderschöne Bilder und perfekte Beschreibung der Eindrücke, solche Berichte sind die Planer für das nächste Jahr…deine Olperer Runde haben wir diese Saison kopiert, die perfekte Runde.
Danke fürs Mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (28. September 2019)

peter1966 schrieb:


> deine Olperer Runde haben wir diese Saison kopiert, die perfekte Runde.


Schön, dass es euch gefallen hat 
Aber "meine" Runde ist das nicht wirklich, hab ich auch nur von @Mausoline @Denzinger und @Hofbiker abgekupfert


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ...Aber "meine" Runde ist das nicht wirklich, hab ich auch nur von @Mausoline @Denzinger und @Hofbiker abgekupfert



Ganz gut gemacht  bisher


----------



## peter1966 (28. September 2019)

Macht nix...besser gut geklaut als schlecht ge-ver-fahren


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...und der Blick zurück auf unseren Aufstiegsweg (im Zick-Zack durch die Wiese). Geschoben haben wir ca. 1,5 h, Tragen mussten wir nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte ihr fahrt das hoch


----------



## cschaeff (28. September 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr fahrt das hoch


Nee, nee, nee 
Ich glaub, jeder hat so ne eigene Schwelle, ab der das Fahren auf Dauer einfach zu anstrengend ist. Und die ist bei mir relativ früh erreicht. Ich schieb ganz gerne mal ein, zwei Stunden. Für manche ist ja der Tag versaut, wenn sie mal für fünf Minuten vom Radl müssen...Ochsenlenke rauf war halt ne schöne Bergwanderung. Und runter hab ich mich sehr übers Radl gefreut


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. September 2019)

Grade bei den neuen Beiträgen gefunden und gleich nachgelesen  .

Tolle Eindrücke und superschöne Bilder von eurer Tour . Danke für's Teilen.

Wir waren diesen Sommer auch im Tauferer Ahrntal unterwegs. Beeindruckend schmal eingeschnitten mit steilen Hängen an beiden Seiten (oftmals über 20% Steigung) und touristisch wenig "erschlossen" im Vergleich zu den bekannteren Spots. Dafür umso ursprünglicher und naturbelassener  .


----------



## peter1966 (28. September 2019)

Gibt es dazu auch einen GPX Track


----------



## Mr_Chicks (28. September 2019)

Der link zum Track kommt bestimmt am Ende des Berichtes. Wie immer


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2019)

TAG 4 St. Jakob im Defereggen - Toblach

Es geht wieder nach Süden. Der Plan ist heute, über den Pfoisattel ins Gsieser Tal zu gelangen, auf einer hohen Linie (Almweg 2.000) zum Kalksteiner Jöchel zu queren und von dort über Hochrast und Golfen nach Toblach abzufahren. Doch wie es halt so ist in den Bergen: Wenn das Wetter nicht passt, heißt es improvisieren.

Bei noch schönem Wetter starten wir in St. Jakob im Defereggen und fahren wieder ein Stück den Arvenbach hinauf bis nach Maria Hilf. Von dort folgen wir dem Ragötzbach bergauf nach Süden.





Wieder ein sehr einsames Tal ohne Einkehrmöglichkeiten, Skilifte oder sonstigen Budenzauber.





Der Fahrweg lässt sich anfangs noch recht gut fahren...





...an der Hintere Stalle Alm öffnet sich ein großer Talkessel mit viel Blocksteinen, Latschen und Alpenrosen.





Das Schieben wird bald zu beschwerlich...





...und wir wuchten unsere 14 kg Fullys auf die 6 kg Rucksäcke und stapfen schwerbeladen diese holprige Wiese hinauf.





Glücklicherweise wird es zwischendurch mal etwas flacher, so dass man den Rücken und die Schultern entlasten kann.





Aber alles in allem ist es doch gegenüber dem schönen Wiesenweg auf die Ochsenlenke eine arge Schinderei.





Auch wieder richtig hochgebirgig hier oben. Ganz im Tragerythmus eingelullt steigen wir unnötigerweise noch in Richtung Mitterhochkreuz weiter, was wir erst auf 2.660 m merken (Garmin am Lenker, Radl auf dem Buckel ).





Zum Pfoisattel gehts für uns so noch mal rd. 50 m bergab 





Das Wetter verheißt nix Gutes beim Blick nach Süden ins Gsieser Tal. Hier wäre eigentlich ein überwältigendes Dolomitenpanorama angesagt. Heute ist im Pustertal die Welt zu Ende...





Auf einem recht unterhaltsamen S1/S2 Singletrail fahren wir über das Spielbühel...





...vorbei an alten Militärbaracken bis zur Uwaldalm.





Wir haben kaum Platz gefunden, da öffnet der Himmel alle Schleusen. Ein Heftiges Gewitter mit Hagel in einer Intensität, wie ich es noch nicht erlebt habe. Nur drei, vier Körner auf die Schulter tun richtig weh, so was möchte ich am Kalksteiner Jöchl ohne Unterstand nicht erleben. Es ist fast Windstill, so dass die große Gewitterwolke ihre gesamte Last über uns herabwirft.

Nach 2 Stunden sind die Hagelschauern wenigstens durch. Wir pellen unsere Regensachen an...





...und fahren auf schnellstem Weg nach St. Magdalena ins Tal, von dort weiter auf Straße bis nach Unterplanken und über den bewaldeten Höhenrücken hinüber nach Wahlen und weiter nach Toblach.





Zumindest am Ende des Tages zeigen sich uns die Dolomiten noch einmal: Der Haunold vor bleigrauer Wolkenwand.





38 km und 1.640 HM bei einer Fahrtzeit von 4 h 51 min

Ein Fazit ist kaum möglich... Bei gutem Wetter und der geplanten hohen Strecke über Kalksteiner Jöchl und Hochrast sicher auch panoramatechnisch genial. So waren es für uns brettharte 1.640 HM Schieben und Tragen für Forststraßen- und Asphaltdownhill im Regen.

Frei nach Stepanovic: Lebbe geht weider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2019)

Oooh schade, dass euch das Wetter gerade da erwischt hat 
Ich hab jeden Meter nebenbei auf der Karte mitverfolgt und nun das  nach der Schinderei hattet ihr das echt nicht verdient.

Wir wollten die Strecke damals auch machen, es gab aber kaum Infos und so sind wir die einfache Strecke über den Staller Sattel und das langweilige Antholzertal runter. Alternativ wäre noch Gsieser Torl im Gespräch gewesen.


----------



## taptwo (30. September 2019)

Wieder ein genialer, erlebnisnaher Bericht mit ebenso schönen Bildern!!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (30. September 2019)

Ja, Danke für die Mitnahme -


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir wollten die Strecke damals auch machen, es gab aber kaum Infos und so sind wir die einfache Strecke über den Staller Sattel und das langweilige Antholzertal runter. Alternativ wäre noch Gsieser Torl im Gespräch gewesen.


Gsieser Törl hatten wir auch überlegt, aber nachdem @dede hier in einem Planungsthread die Variante Kalksteiner Jöchl ins Spiel gebracht hatte, sind wir natürlich neugierig geworden


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2019)

TAG 5 Toblach - Niederdorf

Die Wetterprognose für die kommenden Tage ist (insbesondere für das Trentino) sehr wechselhaft. Wir sind den ganzen Abend die Optionen durchgegangen und zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass wir die noch zwei einigermaßen stabil vorhergesagten Tage bis nach St. Vigil fahren und von dort per Bahn über das Pustertal und den Brenner den Rückweg nach Wörgl antreten.

Unsere Tourenträume im Trentino müssen wir für später aufsparen (kommt noch ). Außerdem geht in den zwei Tagen auch noch was...

So radeln wir erstmal an der Rienz entlang das Höhlensteintal hinauf bis zum Toblacher See.



 

Es ist wenig los zur frühen Stunde, bis auf...





...ein Tretboot im Nebel...





...sowie einen sonnencremevernarrten Schmetterling





Weiter hinauf geht es in angenehmer Steigung auf einer Schotterpiste mit wohltuendem Abstand zur Autostraße.





Rund 10 Kilometer hinter dem Toblacher See begrüßen uns die Dolomiten in Gestalt des Monte Cristallo.





Kleiner Strandausflug am Dürrensee. Einfach herrlich, die Dolos 





Wir fahren weiter nach Schluderbach und nehmen dort die Forstpiste hinauf zur Plätzwiese.

Mit jeder Kehre ändert sich das Panorama in die wilde Bergwelt.





Die Steigung ist noch angenehm zum Kurbeln...





...und recht bald genießen wir Erfrischungsgetränke an der Dürrensteinhütte.





Wer schon mal hier oben ist, sollte tunlichst nicht wieder wegfahren...





...ohne die zusätzlichen rd. 300 HM zum Strudelkopfsattel und weiter hinauf zum Strudelkopf zu investieren.

Zur Plätzwiese rauf wurden wir von vielen e-bikern überholt, deren Fuhrpark man an der Dürrensteinhütte betrachten konnte. Am Strudelkopf sind wir jedoch die Einzigen mit bike - der 1,20 m hohe Holzzaun am Beginn der Auffahrt ist wohl für die Elektrischen zu viel des Guten 





Der Strudelkopf ist ein ausgesucht schöner Aussichtspunkt auf mythische Dolo-Giganten:

Die Drei Zinnen 2.999 m





Die Hohe Gaisl 3.140 m





Der Monte Cristallo 3.221 m


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2019)

Diese Variante über die Dürrensteinhütte zu fahren hat auch was 
der Dürrernsteinsee sieht auf deinen Fotos gigantisch aus, ähnlich wie der Pragser Wildsee und scheint lang nicht so frequentiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2019)

Gern würden wir länger am Gipfel verweilen, aber für den Nachmittag sind erneut Gewitter angekündigt. Also wieder runter bis zur Dürrensteinhütte und über einen schönen Wiesentrail...



 

...mit tollem Rückblick auf die Weideflächen der Plätzwiese und die karstige Schulter des Dürrensteins...





...zur nächsten Einkehr, der Stolla Alm.





Schöne Farbspiele in den Felsausläufern der Hohen Gaisl.





Es grummel, es grummelt 





Die Abfahrt hinunter nach Brückele und weiter nach Schmieden ist sehr, sehr schön. Rund 750 TM S1/S2 mit kurzen S3-Abschnitten zumeist auf auf schmalem trail.





Rund 3 Kilometer hinter Brückele lohnt ein kleiner Abstecher zu Fuß (Bikeverbot) zu einem Quellbiotop...





...mit sprichwörtlich glasklarem Wasser.





Mit den ersten dicken Regentropfen rollen wir in unsere Unterkunft in Niederdorf und genehmigen uns auf diesen schönen Tag und das perfekte Timing die lokale Radler-Spezialität 





50 km und 1.200 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 5 h 23 min

Richtiges gutes Dolomitenfeeling 
Zwei schöne Seen, ein Gipfel mit Hammer-Aussicht, tolle Einkehrmöglichkeiten und eine wirklich schicke und abwechselungsreiche 750 TM Abfahrt.
Sehr schön auch als Tageskringel zu fahren (Toblach ist der Nachbarort von Niederdorf).


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. September 2019)

Wieder klasse Eindrücke _träum_


cschaeff schrieb:


> ...
> Sehr schön auch als Tageskringel zu fahren (Toblach ist der Nachbarort von Niederdorf).


Ist als Tageskringeltipp notiert für 2020 .


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2019)

War dieser Kringel von Anfang an so geplant oder em Wetter geschuldet 

egal  tolle Idee ... kommt auf die Liste ... Wir haben uns damals die Straße hochgequält von Norden, war aber auch schön weiter nach Cortina. Ich meine Brückele war damals nicht erlaubt.


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> War dieser Kringel von Anfang an so geplant oder em Wetter geschuldet


Dem Wetter geschuldet...Es sollte weiter in den Süden gehen ins Belluno und Trentino.


----------



## soundfreak (30. September 2019)

Gsd habt ihr das pfoisattel abenteuer gut überstanden ... 
danke auch hier für den input!!  Pfoisattel usw.  würde sich evt. Auch noch für eine xxl tour ab/bis lienz ausgehen ☺


----------



## thorsten73 (30. September 2019)

super toller bericht, man, da sind echt einige highlights dabei!


----------



## Mausoline (1. Oktober 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Gsd habt ihr das pfoisattel abenteuer gut überstanden ...
> danke auch hier für den input!!  Pfoisattel usw.  würde sich evt. Auch noch für eine xxl tour ab/bis lienz ausgehen ☺



Vergiß nicht die Zeit fürs Schieben mit zu rechnen


----------



## soundfreak (1. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Also Süd-Nord würde ich die kompletten 900 HM schieben (sobald du den Fahrweg unten am Bach verlässt). Ist sehr steil und zudem durch die Waserrinnen extrem anstrengend zu fahren, jeder Meter ein Kampf. Und die Abfahrt ins Windbachtal stell ich mir auch sehr sehr holprig vor (bis zur Alm). Nord-Süd ist bei diesem Übergang fahrtechnisch sicher die bessere Richtung.



Kleine ergänzung: wenn man wirklich süd -nord macht sollte man meiner info nach alternativ auch zumindest bis zur oberen tauernalm auf 2000 hochfahren können, da von westen von der fuchsalm ein forstweg daher kommt.
Sind dann aber immer noch gute 600hm bis zum krimmler tauern pass   



cschaeff schrieb:


> TAG 4 St. Jakob im Defereggen - Toblach
> 
> Es geht wieder nach Süden. Der Plan ist heute, über den Pfoisattel ins Gsieser Tal zu gelangen, auf einer hohen Linie (Almweg 2.000) zum Kalksteiner Jöchel zu queren und von dort über Hochrast und Golfen nach Toblach abzufahren.



evt. kannst du bitte am ende auch den ursprünglich geplanten track posten 

schieben und tragen wegende bis pfoisattel ca. 2,5 bis 3h ?




Mausoline schrieb:


> Vergiß nicht die Zeit fürs Schieben mit zu rechnen



Wenn tag 4 original geht wirds ab/bis lienz natürlich sehr weit, ich bin aber guter dinge, dass die neue kleine unterkunft direkt unterhalb dem marchkinkele 2020 in betrieb geht, und somit würd sich weiter nach lienz die ein und andere überschreitung noch ausgehen ☺


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> schieben und tragen wegende bis pfoisattel ca. 2,5 bis 3h ?


Ich würd sagen knappe 2 Stunden. Aber 2 Stunden wirklich intensiv (hoher Puls, ab und zu Verschnaufpausen). Es ist halt durchgehend steil und unwegsam. Dagegen sind Krimmler oder Ochsenlenke ein echter Spaziergang


----------



## roliK (2. Oktober 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Kleine ergänzung: wenn man wirklich süd -nord macht sollte man meiner info nach alternativ auch zumindest bis zur oberen tauernalm auf 2000 hochfahren können, da von westen von der fuchsalm ein forstweg daher kommt.
> Sind dann aber immer noch gute 600hm bis zum krimmler tauern pass


Genau, so haben wir das auch gemacht. Von Prettau aus kann man auf Forststraße und später Wanderweg bis zur Tauernalm fahren. Die 600 hm zum Krimmler Tauern rauf haben wir geschoben und getragen, fahren macht dort keinen Spaß. Die Abfahrt ins Windbachtal war aber schon recht gut, die ersten paar Höhenmeter waren für uns damals nicht fahrbar, aber danach wirds schon spaßig. Erst wenn der Weg flach zur Alm rausgeht wirds ein wenig mühsam und holprig. 
Aber ist auch schon einige Jahre her, daher sind die Erinnerungen daran nicht mehr ganz frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2019)

TAG 6 Niederdorf - St. Vigil

Bevor die Kaltfront endgültig die Wetterregie übernimmt, haben wir noch einen Tag Gnadenfrist, welchen wir nutzen wollen, um nach St. Vigil zu gelangen.

Am Morgen noch alles gut zwischen Niederdorf und Schmieden.






Ab Schmieden nehmen wir einen schönen trail rechts vom Bach mit zum Teil giftigen kleinen Rampen bergauf.





Der Pragser Wildsee ist (zumindest in der Hochsaison) tragischerweise ein Opfer seiner Schönheit geworden. Heerscharen von Urlaubern pilgern am westlichen Uferweg Richtung Grünwaldertal. Das Bikeverbot ist hier unvermeidbar, wir können unsere Radl nur mit Mühe durch die Massen schieben.

Der See ist voll von den kleinen Holzbooten und in nahezu jedem stehen oder sitzen Menschen, die sich mit ihren Handys bewaffnet in Selfie-Pose begeben und Instagram und Fratzenbuch füttern.

Am Ufer das gleiche Bild: Zumeist junge Mädels, teils aufwändig geschminkt, knipsen sich selber in unnatürlicher Pose mit noch unnatürlicherer Mimik. Danach der Kontrollblick auf das Display und meist gleich noch ein Versuch. Das Handy wird nicht aus den Augen gelassen, man will ja mitbekommen, wieviele likes in den ersten 10 Minuten eintrudeln. Kaum ein Blick schweift hinauf zum Seekofel, der majestätisch über dem smaragdgrünen Kleinod thront.

Beim Beobachten diese Treibens wird uns klar, dass die Natur für diese Menschen wirklich nur Kulisse ist, um sich selbst in Szene zu setzen. Man freut sich über ein gelungenes selfie, nimmt aber die grandiose Naturschönheit, die diesem Ort innewohnt, gar nicht richtig wahr.  





In nachdenklicher Stimmung verlasen wir den See in steuern auf die Grünwaldalm zu.





Hier wird es dann zum Glück spürbar ruhiger und man kann die Einkehr genießen.





Weiter gehts immer nach Westen zum Alter Kaser...





...und dann (immer noch auf schönen Wiesentrails) leicht ansteigend...





...in Richtung Grünwaldjoch.





Nahe ragen die steilen Dolomitenfelsen von links an den Weg heran.





Wir sind den Abschnitt schon mal in umgekehrter Richtung unterwegs gewesen und bald erinnere ich mich, wieviel Spaß wir damals hatten, auf den weichen Schotterpolstern mehr bergab zu rutschen als zu rollen. Berghoch ist das das zugegebenermaßen schon recht mühsam 





Schieben ist bald so gut wie unmöglich und so geht es im zwei-vor-einen-zurück durch diese riesigen Schotterhaufen.





Irgendwann ist der Schotter gnädigerweise zu Ende, aber es bleibt amtlich steil.





Zum Glück kann man sich ja ablenken, zum Besipiel mit diesem lustig geformten Steinquader, der wie dort hingelegt ausschaut.


----------



## Trekiger (2. Oktober 2019)

So jetzt habe ich den Bericht auch entdeckt.
Krimmler Tauern bin in 2010 drüber und ich habe die schiebenden 1000 hm als sehr eklig in Erinnerung. Wunderschöne Landschaft, aber ein nicht enden wollendes Tal. Und bergab haben die querenden breiten Wasserrinnen auch viel Flow genommen. Schon ein Übergang mit Quäl-Dich-Charakter.
Laut Komoot gibt es jetzt parallel zu eurer Auffahrt zu dem Plätzwiesen eine Trailabfahrt, der immer wieder die Straße kreuzt. Kannst du das bestätigen?
Wann war ihr denn im Juli in dern Dolos? Ich war ab 15.07. auf einer Dolomitenruden und hatte bestes Wetter. Vorher?

Ansonsten hau rein. Bericht ist wieder super.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2019)

Die letzten Meter zum Grünwaldjoch geht es als finale Kraftanstrengung dann nochmal über eine lange Holztreppe durch die Latschenkiefern.





Am Joch angekommen ein atemberaubender Blick nach Westen ins Val de Ciastlins: Kreideweiße Felsen in schönem Kontrast zum satten Grün der Wiesen und Bäume.





Die ersten Meter schieben wir entlang von Holzbohlen, die in engen Spitzkehren vom Joch herunterführen.





Weiter geht es schiebenderweise....





...über ein etwas ausgesetztes Felsband und eine Steilstufe S3/S4.





Doch bald wagt man sich auf den Sattel...





...und es folgen rund 1.000 sehr abwechslungsreiche Tiefenmeter auf einem wunderschönen trail S1/S2.





Blick hinauf zum Sennesjoch.





Blick zurück auf den ersten Teil unserer Abfahrt.





Schöne Licht- und Schattenspiele.





Ein trail wie aus dem Bilderbuch 





Lediglich die letzten rd. 100 TM müssen wir schieben, können dabei aber die schönen Kaskaden und kleinen Wasserfälle des Ciastlinbaches bewundern.





Danach gibt es noch ein Stück gemütliches Abrollen nach St. Vigil hinunter zu unserer Unterkunft.

29 km und 1.260 HM bei einer Fahrtzeit von 4 h 35 min

Auch wieder eine spannnede Tour mit vielen Kontrasten: Unfassbarer Touri-Rummel am Pragser Wildsee und 5 Kilometer weiter einsame Bergwelt Richtung Grünwaldjoch. Und mit der Abfahrt durch das Val de Ciastlins ein neuer trail in meinen persönlichen top ten 

So geht unsere Tourenwoche nach 6 erlebnisreichen Fahrtagen zu Ende. Die erforderliche Planänderung war jetzt kein wirkliches Unglück, aber die unerfüllten Tourenträume im Belluno und Trentino arbeiten beständig in unseren Köpfen und verlangen nach Fortsetzung...


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2019)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Laut Komoot gibt es jetzt parallel zu eurer Auffahrt zu dem Plätzwiesen eine Trailabfahrt, der immer wieder die Straße kreuzt. Kannst du das bestätigen?


Wir sind den 18er von der Stolla Alm am Bach runter und erst sehr weit unten auf die Fahrstraße getroffen. Würde ich aber wieder so fahren, der trail ist richtig gut und du bist komplett weg vom Fahrzeugverkehr.



Trekiger schrieb:


> Wann war ihr denn im Juli in dern Dolos?



Ende Juli  Am Anfang war ja auch noch richtig schönes Wetter.



Trekiger schrieb:


> Krimmler Tauern bin in 2010 drüber und ich habe die schiebenden 1000 hm als sehr eklig in Erinnerung. Wunderschöne Landschaft, aber ein nicht enden wollendes Tal. Und bergab haben die querenden breiten Wasserrinnen auch viel Flow genommen. Schon ein Übergang mit Quäl-Dich-Charakter.



Dann solltest du um den Pfoisattel am besten eine großen Bogen machen


----------



## Mausoline (2. Oktober 2019)

Trekiger schrieb:


> ... Laut Komoot gibt es jetzt parallel zu eurer Auffahrt zu dem Plätzwiesen eine Trailabfahrt, der immer wieder die Straße kreuzt. Kannst du das bestätigen?...



Du meinst die Auffahrt  den Wanderweg sind wir damals irgendwann so um 2006 schon abwärts gefahren.
Hoch zur Plätzwiese damals die ätzende Teerstraße.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> .....
> Kaum ein Blick schweift hinauf zum Seekofel, der majestätisch über dem smaragdgrünen Kleinod thront.
> 
> Beim Beobachten diese Treibens wird uns klar, dass die Natur für diese Menschen wirklich nur Kulisse ist, um sich selbst in Szene zu setzen. Man freut sich über ein gelungenes selfie, nimmt aber die grandiose Naturschönheit, die diesem Ort innewohnt, gar nicht richtig wahr.
> ...




Bei deiner Bilderauswahl merkt man schon wer einen Blick für die Umgebung hat 
Der See mit Seekofel  ist richtig gut getroffen  man muss sich nur die Menschenmassen wegdenken.
Selbst im März als wir da waren, Menschenmengen am See und Richtung Grünwaldalm nach ein paar 100m nur ein paar wenige Wanderer und Skitourengeher.

Toll  kommt auch auf die Liste dieser Übergang.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2019)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Laut Komoot gibt es jetzt parallel zu eurer Auffahrt zu dem Plätzwiesen eine Trailabfahrt, der immer wieder die Straße kreuzt. Kannst du das bestätigen?


Sorry, hab vorhin "Abfahrt" von der Plätzwiese gelesen,,,
Also von Schluderbach rauf gabs schon immer wieder ein kleines Wegerl, was unsere Forstpiste gekreuzt hat.
Könnte man bergab sicher mal versuchen...


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2019)

Der Sommer neigte sich langsam dem Ende zu und Mitte September war es dann soweit: Das Wetter war gut, Urlaub war auch noch da und wir brachen auf zum zweiten Teil unseres Abenteuers.

Direkt in St. Vigil zu starten schien uns diesmal nicht so verlockend und wir beschlossen, die Tour in Waidbruck im Eisacktal zu beginnen und von dort eine große Runde durch Südtirol, Belluno und Trentino zu fahren.

TAG 1 Waidbruck - Lajen

Ankunft um 14:00 Uhr in Waidbruck, heute also nur rd. 600 HM rauf nach Lajen zu unserer Unterkunft. Man könnte ja Asphaltsraße fahren und zumindest am ersten Tag mal ohne Schieben verbringen, wären da nicht überall diese verlockenden rot-weißen Markierungen mit den Nummern drauf...

Hier ist es die Nummer 35, den kennen wir von den Geislerspitzen (Broglessattel, Munkelweg). Wusste gar nicht, dass der bis ins Eisacktal herunterführt. Egal, muss ausprobiert werden.





Die Steigung ist ordentlich und wir geben bald unsere Bemühungen auf, das Fahrrad hinauf zu *fahren*.

Der Weg verläuft teils direkt an den Häusern entlang und wir bewundern manche Blumenpracht...





...und natürlich die Keschtn (Esskastanien), die an imposanten alten Bäumen mit knorriger Borke...





...und meist schöner Efeuverzierung wachsen.





Das kleine Sträßchen Richtung Grödnertal wird gesäumt von diesen uralten Riesen.





Die Sonne scheint, es duftet nach Liebstöckel und der Weg geht immer wieder dicht an den einzeln stehenden Häusern vorbei.





Dann im letzten Stück nach Lajen ein schöner trail durch den Mischwald...





...und auf weichem Nadelboden, umgeben vom würzigen Geruch der Zirben...





...gelangen wir nach Lajen, wo wir Quartier beziehen und die bäuerliche Idylle mit Blick auf den Alpenhauptkamm genießen.





Wir sind untergebracht im Zehentnerhof und staunen nicht schlecht beim Rundgang durch das Haus.

Der Hof wurde bereits im 14. Jahrhundert urkundlich erwähnt und diente dazu, die Abgaben (Zehnt) der umliegenden Bauern an die Kirche und den Landesherrn einzusammeln und zu verwahren. Dies schien ein recht einträgliches Geschäft gewesen zu sein... 





Sakrale Kunst aus dem frühen 17. Jahrhundert.





Gotischer Spitzbogen über der Tür, schöne alte Holztruhen auf glänzendem Natursteinboden...





...uralte Pfannen in schillernden Farben...





...und im ganzen Haus immer neue Perspektiven und überraschende Details.





Wir haben noch nie in einem Museum übernachtet, aber das hier kommt dem ziemlich nahe...

5 km und 630 HM bei einer Fahrtzeit von 1 h 23 min

Schöner Aufgalopp mit einer Übernachtung der anderen Art.


----------



## Trekiger (3. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du meinst die Auffahrt  den Wanderweg sind wir damals irgendwann so um 2006 schon abwärts gefahren.





cschaeff schrieb:


> Also von Schluderbach rauf gabs schon immer wieder ein kleines Wegerl, was unsere Forstpiste gekreuzt hat.
> Könnte man bergab sicher mal versuchen...


Danke, wieder was neues gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2019)

TAG 2 Lajen - Stern

Auf der Liste steht schon länger der Poststeig von Lajen nach St. Ulrich. Als Sohn eines Postmeisters hab ich das ja quasi im Blut  

Der Poststeig verläuft in welligem Profil immer im Wechsel auf Wiesen und im Wald als schmaler Karrenweg oder als trail (immer gut fahrbar) nach Tschöfas und weiter nach St. Peter. 





Ab St. Peter wird es ein wenig rumpelig, mit entsprechender Technik (Tempo halten) kann man aber recht viel fahren.





Kurz vor St. Ulrich quert man einen steilen Geröllhang...





...und schiebt das Radl eine gute Viertelstunde.





Das letzte Stück nach Wolkenstein lässt sich dann wieder schön fahren. Der Schiebeabschnitt ist auf Komoot mit S5 getrackt 
Da hat sich aber einer richtig geärgert, dass er nicht durchfahren konnte...





Das erste Mal spitzen Plattkofel (rechts) und Langkofel (links) hinter den bewaldeten Höhenrücken hervor.





Durch St. Ulrich und Wolkenstein geht es auf vorbildlich angelegten Radwegen immer entlang der Luis-Trenker-Promenade.





Der Plan ist eigentlich, über die Sellaronda-Hero-Strecke hoch zur Dantercepies zu fahren und dann eine der vielen Murmelbahnen runter nach Corvara zu nehmen. Wir sind sehr gut in der Zeit und voller Tatendrang und so beschließen wir, uns vor der Auffahrt zum Grödnerjoch noch mal das Langental anzuschauen.





Es ist immer wieder faszinierend: Eben noch bist du mitten im Touri-Rummel und 3 Kilometer weiter herrscht plötzlich wohltuende Stille.

Die steilen Wände des Col da la Pieres zur Rechten beeindrucken schon mal.





In ganz sanfter Steigung geht es immer tiefer in dieses schöne Seitental hinein.





Ein traumhafter Fleck mit lieblichen Almwiesen, aus denen unvermittelt felsige Kolosse emporsteigen.

Angetrieben von der Unlust, wieder in den Trubel nach Wolkenstein zurück zu müssen, formt sich in meinem Hirn der Gedanke, dass man ja nicht zwingend übers Grödner Joch muss, um nach Stern zu gelangen. Außerdem erinnere ich, dass Stuntzi mal in anderer Richtung über die Puezhütte unterwegs war und sehr davon geschwärmt hat. Kann ich bislang gut nachvollziehen, das Langental ist eine echte Perle. Hoch zur Puezhütte sieht es allerdings nach harter Arbeit aus...

Die Alternativen sind also

play safe und mit dem ständigen Dröhnen der Motorräder im Ohr eine geshapete Murmelbahn das Grödner Joch hinunter
ein kleines Experiment, welches Anstrengung garantiert und auf Trailspaß zumindest hoffen lässt    




Angesichts der Tatsache, dass sich im Hirn meiner Frau bereits ein ähnlicher Gedanke geformt hatte, ist die Diskussion über das weitere Vorgehen in ca. 10 Sekunden beendet und wir beginnen den schweißtreibenden Aufstieg zur Puezhütte


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2019)

Wir nehmen den 14er nach Osten bis zum Abzweig zur Forcella de Ciampei und folgen diesem weiter durch den steilen Kesselrand.





Je höher wir steigen, umso gewaltiger wird der Rückblick ins Langental. In Bildmitte hinten die Seiser Alm mit dem Schlern.





Die mühsame Traverse hinauf zur Puezhütte.





Das Ding zieht sich...





...aber diese Wahnsinns-Ausblicke entlohnen uns angemessen.





Blick nach Osten zur Forcella de Ciampei.





Die letzten Meter zur Hütte wirds etwas flacher und wir können wieder schieben.





Nach knapp 2 Stunden Schieben und Tragen erreichen wir die Puezhütte inmitten einer fast surreal wirkenden Mondlandschaft.


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2019)

Von der Puezhütte geht es alles in allem gut fahrbar über eine karstige Hochfläche...





...immer schön Richtung Civetta 





Vom Rand der Hochfläche hat man nun das volle Panorama hinein ins Langental.





Richtung Forcella de Ciampei leuchtet der Gletscher der Marmolada zu uns herüber.





Blick zurück auf die Traverse von der Puezhütte, in Bildmitte der Col de Puez sowie die Westliche Puezspitze und der Piz Duleda.





Keine Menschenseele weit und breit, eine tolle Atmosphäre an diesem Ort 





Zur Furcella geht es ein kurzes Holztreppchen runter (alles gefahren ).





Der Blick nach Osten auf unsere kommende Abfahrt (4er) nach Kolfuschg.





Nochmal der Blick nach Westen zum Puez und unseren Aufstiegshang.





Die Abfahrt geht von oben weg recht gut, S2 mit Stellen S3 würd ich sagen (bisserl schieben).





Weiter unten wirds dann recht flowig...





Blick zurück zur Forcella und auf unsere Abfahrt.





Am Col Pradat hat man einen schönen Blick ins Mittagstal (Sella).





Wir überwinden noch die eine oder andere kleine Schiebestelle...





...und entscheiden uns am Ende der Tour für den Weg 4A runter nach Pescosta, was sich als Volltreffer entpuppt: Ein Kehrentraum im duftenden Zirbenwald, komplett fahrbahre Spitzkehren und dazwischen S0/S1 Rollgenuß. Was ein Abschluss 
Jetzt nur noch am Bach ausrollen und Quartier beziehen in Stern.

44 km und 1.920 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 6 h 16 min

Hammer-Tag! Eine gute Entscheidung, das Grödner Joch zu umschiffen. Wen die 2 Stunden Quälerei zur Puezhütte nicht zermürben, erlebt dort oben feinstes Dolomitenfeeliung sowie eine sehr schöne und spannende 900 TM-Abfahrt, die keine Wünsche offen lässt. Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## soundfreak (3. Oktober 2019)

gratuliere für das expeditionsrisiko und die mehr wie gelungene etappe !
gerade die unbekannten gschichten geben doch nochmals den extrakick  

nutzt du für die gipfelbeschreibung bei den bildern eine app bzw. online (z.bsp. www.peakfinder.org)?
oder nur anhand landkarte alleine?

großen respekt und vielen dank für die aufwändigen reiseberichte !


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> nutzt du für die gipfelbeschreibung bei den bildern eine app bzw. online (z.bsp. www.peakfinder.org)?
> oder nur anhand landkarte alleine?


Das geht mit der Karte recht gut (wenn man sie denn lesen kann )


----------



## Trekiger (3. Oktober 2019)

Schaut traumhaft aus ... und steht jetzt auf meiner ToDo Liste.
Ich war heuer am Grödnerjoch und fands eigentlich gar nicht so voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Oktober 2019)

Die Puez-Bilder und die anschließende Abfahrt sehen echt traumhaft aus   .


----------



## stuntzi (3. Oktober 2019)

Puezhütte "andersrum"? Na wenn's sein muss... und in die Linie passt. Aber wenn man die Wahl hat, würd ich's schon eher von Kolfuschg nach Wolkenstein fahren. Weniger tragen, mehr fahren. Besser als das Grödner Joch ist's natürlich immer


----------



## Joey12345 (4. Oktober 2019)

Toll, solche Berichte sind die Kleinode dieses Forums 
Super Bilder und Stimmung sehr gut rüber gebracht. 
Viel spaß auf der nächsten Runde


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2019)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Puezhütte "andersrum"? Na wenn's sein muss... und in die Linie passt. Aber wenn man die Wahl hat, würd ich's schon eher von Kolfuschg nach Wolkenstein fahren. Weniger tragen, mehr fahren. Besser als das Grödner Joch ist's natürlich immer


Da geb ich dir recht. Aber es sollte halt nach Osten gehen. Und die Abfahrt war so auch schon schick, gerade mit dem 4A nach Pescosta zum Abschluss   
Danke für die Anregungen in deinem FANIX, auch der trail durch das Val de Ciastlins nach St. Vigil hinunter war richtig gut  Muss unbedingt noch den oberen Teil vom Sennesjoch nachholen...


----------



## dede (4. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht sollte man aber zu beidem zumindest anmerken, dass das vollständig Naturparkgelände ist und Biken dort eigentlich verboten ist. In der Nebensaison bzw. ausserhalb der Hüttenöffnungszeiten wirst da nicht viele Menschen antreffen und es gibt bestimmt keinerlei Ärger, aber während der Saison ist diese Traverse ein absolutes No Go, weil die Puezhochfläche restlos überlaufen ist.
Noch ne kleine Inspirationsidee für Pioniergeister (wie gesagt, OFFIZIELL alles verboten, in der Nebensaison meines Erachtens aber kein großes Thema): die gesamte Querung von der Medalgesalm über die Forcella Roa (knapp 1 Std Schieben/Tragen) und weiter via Forcella Nives rüber zur Puezhütte oder aber auch die Abfahrt ab der Hütte übers Puezjoch (abwärts die ersten 10 Minuten Schieben) ins Valle Antersass. Beides nichts für den klassischen Normalbiker......


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2019)

TAG 3 Stern - St. Kassian

Wollte man nur von A nach B, wäre das heute schnell erledigt, liegen doch Stern und St. Kassian gerade mal rd. 5 km voneinander entfernt. 

Auf der Liste steht jedoch schon länger ein trail, der mir nicht aus dem Kopf will: 
Wer in der Fanes schon mal am Limojoch auf dem Bänklein an dem kleinen Holzkreuz gesesen ist, hat beim Blick nach Nordwesten bestimmt schon mal die kleine Linie entdeckt, die sich durch die orange-weiße Südflanke des Piz de Sant Antone hinunterzieht und sich dann auf der Wiesenfläche oberhalb der Lavarella-Hütte im Gelände verliert.  





Das schauen wir uns heute mal aus der Nähe an 

Bei schönstem Wetter geht es von St. Kassian auf kleinen Fahrwegen vorbei an den Weilern Reslada und Castalta...





...durch saftige Wiesen immer in Richtung Heiligkreuzkofel.





Dalmatiner-Kuh 





An der Malga Munt Pasciantadu gibt es eine leckeren Latte...





...und ein schönes, schlichtes Kruzifix über der Hüttentür.





Die Wiesen sind geradezu überschwemmt von Herbstzeitlosen.





Mit zunehmender Höhe gibt es schöne Blicke nach Südwesten: Links die Marmolada, rechts der Piz Boe in der Sella.





Hinter der Malga nehmen wir den 13er, der immer im Angesicht des Zehners...





...bis zum Heiligkreuz-Hospitz führt. Der Rummel hält sich heute Vormittag in Grenzen, das haben wir schon anders erlebt...





Von hier folgt eine superschöne Abfahrt auf dem Kreuzweg durch die Armentarawiesen in Richtung Wengen mit dem schneebedeckten Alpenhauptkamm im Hintergrund.





Vom Kreuzweg rechts weg zieht das Seitental zum Antoniusjoch hoch.





Die ersten ein-zwei Kilometer können wir noch fahren...





...doch schon bald wird die Steigung zu heftig und der Untergrund zu rutschig und wir schieben.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2019)

dede schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man aber zu beidem zumindest anmerken, dass das vollständig Naturparkgelände ist und Biken dort eigentlich verboten ist.


Wir halten uns für gewöhnlich immer an explizite Bikeverbote und so habe ich am Eingang des Langentals auch sehr aufmerksam die Schildertafel der Naturparkverwaltung studiert, auf welcher die Verhaltensregeln für den Naturpark Puez-Geisler angeschlagen sind. Ich hab sie nicht fotografiert, im Netz aber was Aktuelles gefunden:





Im Naturpark Sennes-Fanes-Prags sehen die auch so (oder so ähnlich aus), zumindest die Pitkogramme sind die selben:

keine motorgetriebenen Fahrzeuge (Auto/Motorrad)
kein Zelten
keine Flaschen/Müll
keinen Lärm
keine Blumen, Pilze, Tiere und Gestein "entnehmen"
kein Feuer machen
Nichts zu sehen von einem Mountainbike...
Auch prangte nirgendwo am Eingang ins Langental ein Bikeverbotsschild und nach Corvara unten raus haben wir auch nichts dergleichen gesehen.

Wir waren am frühen Nachmittag bei bestem Wetter in der Rotsockensaison unterwegs und uns kamen in den zwei Stunden zur Puezhütte vielleicht 10 Leute entgegen, von denen nur ein deutscher Oberlehrer irgendwas von "total sinnlos" und "gescheit runterfahren geht von da oben eh nicht" brummelte. Auf der Hochfläche zur Furcella de Ciampei waren wir *allein* unterwegs.

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass die Tour jemals von bikern übervölkert wird. Für die Elektrischen (mittlerweile > 80 %) scheidet die Tour durch die lange Tragepassage aus und von den (aussterbenden) Biobikern kommen auch nur ein paar freaks auf die Idee, da ein Radl raufzuschleppen.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2019)

dede schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine Inspirationsidee für Pioniergeister (wie gesagt, OFFIZIELL alles verboten, in der Nebensaison meines Erachtens aber kein großes Thema): die gesamte Querung von der Medalgesalm über die Forcella Roa (knapp 1 Std Schieben/Tragen) und weiter via Forcella Nives rüber zur Puezhütte oder aber auch die Abfahrt ab der Hütte übers Puezjoch (abwärts die ersten 10 Minuten Schieben) ins Valle Antersass. Beides nichts für den klassischen Normalbiker......


 Ich hatte nach der Tour schon etwas Bauchweh, weil meine Liste kleiner war...


----------



## Deleted 87379 (4. Oktober 2019)

"Am Ufer das gleiche Bild: Zumeist junge Mädels, teils aufwändig geschminkt, knipsen sich selber in unnatürlicher Pose mit noch unnatürlicherer Mimik. Danach der Kontrollblick auf das Display und meist gleich noch ein Versuch. Das Handy wird nicht aus den Augen gelassen, man will ja mitbekommen, wieviele likes in den ersten 10 Minuten eintrudeln. Kaum ein Blick schweift hinauf zum Seekofel, der majestätisch über dem smaragdgrünen Kleinod thront."

Das obige aus einem deiner Logs, klingt für mich nicht ehrlich gemeint, weil du sicher mit deinem Bericht genau das erreichen möchtest. Und gehe schwer davon aus, dass du einen Instagram Account mit jeder Menge Follower hast, oder ?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (4. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wir waren am frühen Nachmittag bei bestem Wetter in der Rotsockensaison unterwegs und uns kamen in den zwei Stunden zur Puezhütte vielleicht 10 Leute entgegen, von denen nur ein deutscher Oberlehrer irgendwas von "total sinnlos" und "gescheit runterfahren geht von da oben eh nicht" brummelte. Auf der Hochfläche zur Furcella de Ciampei waren wir *allein* unterwegs.



So einen hab ich Mitte September auch getroffen. Das erste mal auf dem Weg von Sexten zur Sillianer Hütte. Hocherhobenen Hauptes, mit auf dem Rücken verschränkten Händen zog er stoischen Schrittes in der Mitte des Weges gen Hütte. Kumpel und ich rechts und links vorbei gefahren. An der Hütte kleine Pause eingelegt. Der Herr Oberlehrer ging wohl ohne Rast weiter. Als wir weiter fuhren haben wir ihn wieder eingeholt. Da war der Weg schon einiges schmäler. Er machte natürlich keinerlei Anstalten mal einen Schritt zur Seite zu machen. Na gut, sind an ihm vorbei. 
Sind dann zum Hornischegg hoch. Ich voraus, Rad oben abgelegt und wieder runter, das Rad vom Kumpel holen da er Höhenangst hat und ihm der Aufstieg ohne leichter fällt. Kommt mir der Herr Oberlehrer entgegen und fängt sofort das meckern an. 

Wir sollten doch gefälligst auf den Radwegen fahren. Wir haben hier nix verloren. 
Ich ihn höflich gefragt obs den hier ein Radverbot gäbe? 
Dann er so... Bei uns in Deutschland darf nur auf Wege mit 2 Meter Breite gefahren werden.   
Ich dachte ja ich höre nicht richtig. 
Hab ihn gefragt ob er schon gemerkt hat das er nicht in Deutschland ist und er solle sich erst mal richtig über die 2 Meter Regel informieren. 
Nachdem ich ihm noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht habe, bin ich dann einfach weiter gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2019)

Dizzzy schrieb:


> "Am Ufer das gleiche Bild: Zumeist junge Mädels, teils aufwändig geschminkt, knipsen sich selber in unnatürlicher Pose mit noch unnatürlicherer Mimik. Danach der Kontrollblick auf das Display und meist gleich noch ein Versuch. Das Handy wird nicht aus den Augen gelassen, man will ja mitbekommen, wieviele likes in den ersten 10 Minuten eintrudeln. Kaum ein Blick schweift hinauf zum Seekofel, der majestätisch über dem smaragdgrünen Kleinod thront."
> 
> Das obige aus einem deiner Logs, klingt für mich nicht ehrlich gemeint, weil du sicher mit deinem Bericht genau das erreichen möchtest. Und gehe schwer davon aus, dass du einen Instagram Account mit jeder Menge Follower hast, oder ?


Tja, da liegst du mal komplett daneben...

Kein facebook, kein instagram - ich schreib im wesentlichen für meine Frau und mich ein Reisetagebuch und habe dafür dieses Forum ausgewählt, weil ich hier schon viele tolle Tourentips bekommen habe und deswegen gerne etwas zurückgebe. 

Das kostet viel Zeit und Mühe - und das alles für lau!

Dass du mir Unehrlichkeit unterstellst, weil ich nur auf likes auf meinem (nicht vorhandenen) instagram-account aus bin, nehme ich persönlich


----------



## on any sunday (4. Oktober 2019)

Dizzzy schrieb:


> Das obige aus einem deiner Logs, klingt für mich nicht ehrlich gemeint, weil du sicher mit deinem Bericht genau das erreichen möchtest. Und gehe schwer davon aus, dass du einen Instagram Account mit jeder Menge Follower hast, oder ?



Merkwürdige Unterstellung von einem, der hauptsächlich im Forum "Wo bin ich? Bilderrätsel Oberbayern" um Aufmerksamkeit heischt.

@cschaeff: Wie immer schöner Bericht.


----------



## T_Man (4. Oktober 2019)

@cschaeff: ich schreibe eigentlich wenig im Forum aber bei Dir möchte ich mich doch mal ausdrücklich für Deine sehr informativen und liebevoll geschriebenen/bebilderten Berichte bedanken.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2019)

Wir können noch einmal Luft schnappen auf einem kleinen Wiesenplateau mit Blick auf den Peitler...






...bevor die Plackerei losgeht 

Zumindest die Orientierung gestaltet sich einfach: Viele Optionen hat es nicht nach Osten...





Es ist durchgehend zu steil zum Fahren und Schieben ist auch nicht angenehm, weil der Weg stufig und arg bröselig ist.





Im Aufstieg rücken die Felsen immer dichter an uns heran...





...aber das Joch will einfach nicht näherkommen 





Beeindruckend die Felsabbrüche des Neuner.





Weiter, immer weiter...





Das Antoniusjoch von Westen ist ein BIEST 

Die rd. 800 HM zum Heilgkreuz-Hospitz stecken schon spürbar in den Knochen. Man hätte ja auch ein Stückerl den Fahrstuhl nehmen können. Aber meine Frau hat mir Seilbahn und Shuttle (aus quasi sportreligiösen Gründen) strikt untersagt  





Auf jeden Fall ist die Bergwelt hier oben äußerst beeindruckend.





Auf den letzten 100 HM entschwindet das Joch im aberwitzigen Spitzkehrenmassaker öfter aus dem Blickfeld. 

Wir spüren, das bald nix mehr geht...





...haben uns aber auch schon oft gewundert, wie viel noch geht, wenn nix mehr geht 





Endlich oben, das war ne harte Nuss!


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2019)

Kleine Schutzhütte am Joch am Beginn des Neuner-Klettersteigs.





*Das* wollte ich mal sehen. So sieht das Wegerl also von oben aus  





Ich will es offen sagen: Die Abfahrt ist biketechnisch leider eine Enttäuschung 

Der trail ist arg steil und zudem dick mit rutschigem Schotter belegt. Wir fahren wie auf rohen Eiern, immer wieder mit kleinen Rutscheinlagen, den Blick stur nach unten-vorne gerichtet.  





Im unteren Drittel wird es dann ein wenig besser und wir können mal den Kopf hochnehmen für einen Blick zum Limojoch und zu den schneebedeckten Tofanen im Hintergrund.





Blick zurück zum Joch.





Die Aussicht ins Fanestal und zum Becchei ist schon gewaltig  





Wir können uns kaum sattsehen...





Interessante Bodenformen, ist vermutlich Viehtritt mit im Spiel 





Die Wiese rüber zur Lavarella-Hütte ist total verblockt und voller Löcher, flow kommt da keiner auf...





...aber zumindest das Panorama bleibt durchgehend auf höchstem Niveau 





Glückliche Rinder...





Kleine Felsstufe mit Wildbach...





...kurz hinter der traumhaft gelegenen Lavarella-Hütte.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2019)

Nun folgt altbekanntes Tourenglück hoch zum Limojoch und Limosee...





...weiter zum Abzweig Richtung Cortina, den wir links liegen lassen...





...vorbei an beeindruckenden Seitentälern...





...erst mal bis zur Ucia Gran Fanes (kleine Hütte in Bildmitte).





Weiter gehts Richtung Süden...





...mit immer wieder faszinierenden Seitenblicken.





Blick Richtung Piz Taibun.





Jedesmal, wenn ich hier vorbeikomme, schau ich, ober der große Quader (in Bildmitte) noch an Ort und Stelle liegt. Liegt noch!





Tausendfach fotografiert, immer wieder schön 





Die Rückseite der Tofanen am Col da Locia.





Tolles Nachmittagslicht und tolle Berge vor dem finalen Abstieg zur Capanna Alpina.





Col da Locia runter heute mal keine Experimente - wir sind etwas müde 





So wird es noch eine kleine Wanderung hinab durch diese altbekannte Steilstufe und wir rollen vorbei an Armenterola hinunter nach St. Kassian zu unserer Unterkunft.





41 km und 1.860 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 6 h 44 min

Insgesamt tolles Bergerlebnis mit so vielen schönen Eindrücken 

Abzug in der B-Note für die reine bike-Wertung: *Zu viel* Schinderei das Antoniusjoch rauf für *zu wenig* Abfahrtspaß hinunter in die Fanes.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Oktober 2019)

@cschaeff : Und selbst wenn du Insta und FB hättest und es dort posten würdest, wäre es für mich dennoch etwas anderes und es gäbe aus meiner Sicht keinen Grund sich zu entschuldigen, weil ihr euch die Pics und die "Locations", wie das wohl heutzutage genannt wird, selber mit viel Anstrengung und Herzblut erarbeitet, stundenlang fahrt, schiebt, tragt. Im Gegensatz zu den vielen Social-Media-Geilen, die (sich) möglichst weit mit dem Kfz hochfahren (lassen), nur, um kurz auszusteigen und - möglichst ohne einen Tropfen Schweiß zu vergießen - ein Selfie vor möglichst bekannter und attraktiver Kulisse zu schießen.

Jm2c


----------



## dede (4. Oktober 2019)

Bzgl. Antoniusjoch/Ju de Antone ist vielleicht noch anzumerken, dass man den Übergang KEINESFALLS bei herannahenden Gewittern angehen sollte, denn a) ist das Joch geradezu ein Magnet für Blitzeinschläge (hat iwie was mit dem Mikroklima/Windschleuse dort zu tun, deswegen auch der kleine Unterstand oben) und b) ist es generell ziemlich (selbst für Doloverhältnisse) steinschlaggefährdet.


----------



## cschaeff (6. Oktober 2019)

TAG 4 St. Kassian-Caprile

Unter der warmen Morgensonne... 





...geht es wieder rauf durch die schönen Wiesen bei Armenterola (nicht zu verwechseln mit den Armentarawiesen von gestern) 





...und ein Stück durch den Wald bis zur unbewirtschafteten Malga Valparola.





Weiter Richtung Passo Valparola auf der Forstpiste, ein kurzes Stück auf Asphalt und gleich der erste Weg links rein führt unser Weg erfreulich wenig asphaltlastig hoch zum Pass.

Der Blick nach Westen...





...geht über die Pralongia-Hochfläche, die Sella (links) und die Puez-Hochfläche (rechts) mit dem Sassongher als prägnanter Mittelfeiler.





Es wird nun "richtig" italienisch, wir haben Südtirol verlassen und befinden uns in der Provinz Belluno.





Der Passo Valparola ist ein schöner Aussichtspunkt.

Marmolada...





...und Civetta (ganz hinten) grüßen aus der Ferne.





Ein kurzes Stück auf Asphalt geht es hinab zum Passo Falzarego, ist quasi ein "Doppelpass"  

Bis zum Rifugio Col Gallina geht es auf einem kleinen Wiesentrail, dann fahren wir ein Stück den Wanderweg rein, drehen aber wieder um, weil er uns recht verblockt erscheint. Nach drei Kehren auf Asphalt werden wir unruhig und steigen doch in den Wanderweg ein. Alles gut! Immer mal bisserl schieben, oder Pause machen am idyllisch gelegenen Lago Bain de Dones 





Richtung Cinque Torri geht es auf dem 425er erstmal amtlich bergauf bis zur Fahrstraße, die wir dann entspannt weiterrollern zum Rifugio Cinque Torri.





Die Aussicht von da oben ist schon genial. In Bildmitte die Cima Ambrizzola, hinter der sich ein schöner Übergang befindet. Der steht noch auf der Liste.





Die Cinque Torri sind optisch einfach abgefahren und es fällt einem schwer zu glauben, dass so etwas rein zufällig entsteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (6. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Also von Schluderbach rauf gabs schon immer wieder ein kleines Wegerl, was unsere Forstpiste gekreuzt hat. Könnte man bergab sicher mal versuchen...


Den Weg hab ich letztes Jahr abschnittsweise benutzt. Direkt ab Dürrensteinhütte deutlich zu schwierig für meine Verhältnisse - S3 würde ich sagen. Weiter unten daher ebenfalls Verzicht auf zwei Segmente. Das Gedächtnis sagt "eher anstrengend als schön", nur der allerletzte Teil war lecker.


----------



## cschaeff (6. Oktober 2019)

Von hier könnte man jetzt weiter zum Rifugio Averau und über die Strada della Vena. Ein supertoller Abschnitt, kennen wir aber schon.

So geht es für uns auf schickem trail (437er)...





...bzw. sehr schickem (nicht chicken) trail...





...runter zum Ru Corto und dann wieder ansteigend auf dem neu hergerichteten 437er.





Immer wieder schiebt sich der imposante Felsklotz der Tofana ins Blickfeld.





Leicht schluchtig und am Ende mit einer kurzen aber heftigen Trageeinlage...





...geht es auf dem 434er zu einem Aussichtspunkt unterhalb des Ciadenes.

Wir haben ja schon das ein oder andere Bergpanorama bewundern dürfen, aber die Nummer hier ist was Besonderes.

Ganz links die Cinque Torri, dann die Conturines Spitze gefolgt vom Lagazuoi und als krönender Abschluss die Tofana di Rozes (3225 m).

Mehr geht nicht  ...





...obwohl...doch: Kopf ein wenig nach rechts drehen...





...und noch ein bisschen weiter nach rechts 





Cortina d'Ampezzo liegt schon recht schön....

Der Weg wird nun spürbar flacher und wir trailen zum Lago Federa...





...welcher sich mit seinem grün schimmernden Wasser...





...an die steile Ostflanke der Cima Ambrizzola schmiegt.





Antelao und Wolke buhlen um die Aufmerkamkeit des Fotografen.





Blick zurück auf den Talkessel von Cortina, links der See und das Rifugio Croda da Lago (Übernachtungsmöglichkeit).





Der Becco di Mezzodi weist uns nun den Weg nach Süden.





Auf einer schmalen Piste kommen wir einigermaßen gut voran.





Blümchen sorgen etwas für Ablenkung. Deutscher Fransenenzian (Gentianella germanica) im Belluno!





Es wird langsam herbstlich...


----------



## cschaeff (6. Oktober 2019)

Der Weg zur Forcella Ambrizzola ist eine Panoramastrecke wie aus dem Bilderbuch. Man kann sich einfach nicht sattsehen...

Der Übergang rückt nun deutlich näher...





...und oben angekommen taucht der nächste Dolomitenriese auf: Monte Pelmo 3.172 m





Wir queren unterhalb des Becco di Mezzodi zur Forcella di Col Druo.





Blick zurück auf unseren Weg von der Forcella Ambrizzola.





Eine wilde Bergwelt hier oben...





Der Monte Pelmo ist ein gewaltiger Klotz.





Auch schon ein wenig herbstlich hier oben, leider haben die Lärchen noch keine gelbe Nadelpracht.





Ab der Malga Prendera nehmen wir den Schotterweg...





...welcher uns mit schönen Ausblicken...





...zum Rifugio Citta di Fiume führt.





Auf der Hüttenterasse lassen wir die 1.000 m hohen Felswände des Monte Pelmo auf uns wirken.


----------



## cschaeff (6. Oktober 2019)

Angesichts der fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit ist uns der 472er zum Passo Staulanza zu unsicher (nix dazu gefunden).

@dede Kennst du den? (Was für ne Frage... )

Wir nehmen also den Fahrweg zur Malga Fiorentina, fahren dann ein kurzes Stück auf Asphalt über den Passo Staulanza und biegen auf den 586er Richtung Col dei Baldi ein. Der Monte Pelmo wird irgendwie nicht kleiner...





Vorbei am Col dei Baldi geht es kurz auf Forstpiste...





...entlang schöner Bergwiesen mit Hangneigung auf Bindelwegniveau...





...zur kleinen Siedlung Fernazza und weiter nach:





Mit schönen Blicken auf den Lago di Alleghe...





...geht es rd. 1.300 spannende Tiefenmeter...





...quer durch den Hühnerstall...





...und unter manch einem Hindernis hindurch...





...bis ans Seeufer. Coole Abfahrt S0/S1, hat Spaß gemacht!





Der Gipfel der Civetta (3.220 m) thront rund 2,2 Kilometer *über* unseren Köpfen. So ein Höhenunterschied auf kurze Distanz ist auch für die Alpen sehr selten...





Zum Ende des Tages ist noch rd. 5 km einfaches Ausrollen zu unserer Unterkunft nach Caprile angesagt.

50 km und 2.000 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 6 h 44 min

Wieviel kann ein Mensch an einem Tag maximal erleben? Der heutige Tag dürfte der Antwort auf diese Frage recht nahe kommen...

Ich hoffe, die Bilder haben es im Ansatz rübergebracht


----------



## Speedskater (6. Oktober 2019)

Wieder mal ein sehr schöner Bericht, der Erinnerungen weckt. 

Der Weg von  Malga Prendera sah 2017 noch ganz anders aus, der schicke Trail ist dem Bagger zum Opfer gefallen.

Wir sind 2017 den 472 ab Rifugio Citta di Fiume zum Passo Staulanza gefahren/geschoben/getragen. Der ist teilweise gut fahrbar, hat aber ein paar hässliche Gegenanstiege. Wir haben uns dann noch den Monte Fertazza mit dem 566 gegeben.



keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Den Weg hab ich letztes Jahr abschnittsweise benutzt. Direkt ab Dürrensteinhütte deutlich zu schwierig für meine Verhältnisse - S3 würde ich sagen. Weiter unten daher ebenfalls Verzicht auf zwei Segmente. Das Gedächtnis sagt "eher anstrengend als schön", nur der allerletzte Teil war lecker.Anhang anzeigen 919292



Den sind wir 2017 auf dem Alpencross gefahren, ich fand den mit dem Fatbike gut fahrbar.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Top Bericht, Top Bilder, Unterhaltung vom Feinsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (6. Oktober 2019)

Dem kann ich mich auch nur anschließen. Dein Bericht ist eine echte Bereicherung! Toll, dass du dir Die Zeit nimmst, das alles so schön aufzuarbeiten.
Danke!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (6. Oktober 2019)

Dito. Auf Profi-Niveau, und inhaltlich weit ergiebiger als jeder geraffte Zeitschiftenbeitrag es bieten könnte. Danke dafür.


----------



## dede (7. Oktober 2019)

472er s.o. bereits erwähnt: zu gut 80% fahrbar, ebenso die restliche "Pelmoumrundung" südseitig. Problem in der Saison sind auf dem Steig allerdings die ausgedehnten Tourikolonnen, die vom Staulanza rüberziehen => auf dem/eurem "Normalweg" in Summe sinnvoller und die paar Hm zusätzlich merkt man kaum


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2019)

TAG 5 Caprile - Passo Valles

Bereits bei der Planung dieser Tour und spätestens gestern auf der Abfahrt nach Alleghe war klar, dass uns ab heute ein spezielles Thema begleiten wird: Der schwere Sturm, welcher hier im Oktober 2018 wütete. Unser Vermieter in Caprile erzählte uns, der Spuk hat nur rd. eine Minute gedauert und danach war die Landschaft komplett verändert. 14 Millionen Bäume hat dieser Sturm wie Streichhölzer umgeknickt.

Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts fiel der Bergwald dem Energiehunger der Kriegsindustrie zum Opfer. Nachdem das sinnlose Schlachten vorüber war, pflanzte man vorwiegend Fichten an, um eine möglichst schnelle Bewaldung zu erreichen. Doch so schnell die Fichten wachsen. so schnell fallen sie auch um...

Begleitet wurde der Sturm von zum Teil sintflutartigen Regenfällen, welche bei der steilen Hangneigung große Hochwässer auslösen und Millionen Tonnen Geschiebe (Gestein und Holzstämme) zu Tal transportieren. Der Wasserkörper des Lago di Alleghe ist nun zu einem Drittel mit Geröll gefüllt.

Ein trauriges Bild. Im Trentino wird man sich die nächsten Jahre (wenn nicht Jahrzehnte) daran gewöhnen müssen.





Mit Blick auf die Marmolada-Südwand und den untergehenden Mond radeln wir nach Sottoguda. Die berühmte Schluchtengallerie ist leider auch mit Geröll verstopft und gesperrt...





... so dass wir gleich die Weiterfahrt Richtung Malga Ciapela antreten.





Spätestens ab der Malga wird es sehr einsam und ruhig.





Eine brutal steile Forstpiste zieht hinauf zum kleinen Weiler Franzedas.





Ab den kleinen Hütten wird die Steigung aber erfreulich angenehm... 





...und wir können ein gutes Stück fahren.





Der schöne Lärchenwald lichtet sich zusehends...





...und bald wird der Blick frei auf die Spitzkehrenparade hinauf zur Forca Rossa.





Nun wieder neben dem Radl bestaunen wir die tolle Aussicht...





...Arnika...





...und gewöhnlichen Fransenenzian.





Wir sind jetzt gut im Rythmus, die Höhe ist auch kein Thema mehr...





...und trotz der rd. 1.500 HM am Stück und viel sacksteile Schieberei läuft es Bombe heute Vormittag 





Schneller als gedacht erspähen wir das lustige Vogelhäuschen an der Forcella...





...und genießen erst mal die Aussicht Richtung Passo San Pellegrino.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2019)

Ein super schöner Pass 

Der Blick ist zu beiden Seiten atemberaubend. Wir haben das Gefühl, dass hier, südlich der Marmolada, alles ein wenig wilder und naturbelassener ist. Dagegen fühlt sich das Grödnertal oder das Sellajoch an wie ein großes Freilichtmuseum, in dem abends nochmal aufgeräumt und durchgefegt wird  





Im Süden die Cime dell´Auta...





...und weiter im Südwesten die imposante Palagruppe.





Nur eine erste kleine Geländestufe schieben wir hinab, und dann geht es...





...erfreulicherweise fast von der Passhöhe weg auf schönem Wiesentrail...





...durch eine faszinierende Fels- und Wiesenlandschaft mit einem irren Licht.





Die Palagruppe bleibt das dominierende Bild zu unserer Linken.





Plötzlich erspähen wir eine großer Herde Haflinger in dieser felsdurchsetzten Wiese.





Nach kurzer Schiebeeinlage durch ein verblocktes Wiesenstück geht es auf einem Fahrweg...





...vorbei an gemütlichen kleinen Hütten...





...zum Rifugio Flora Alpina.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2019)

Auf Forstpiste und einem kleinen trail geht es hinüber zum Passo San Pellegrino.

Der auf der Karte noch komplett im Wald dargestellte Weg zum Pale del Cargol entpuppt sich als Abfahrtsschneise mit Maschinenpark.

Schönen Dank auch 





Wenigstens handelt es sich um eine blaue "Familienabfahrt", so dass wir zumindest ein wenig strampeln können.

Blick zurück auf den Passo San Pellegrino...





...und unseren Abfahrtshang von der Forca Rossa (ganz rechts am Fuß der Schattenfelsen).





Auch hier oben hält der Herbst merklich Einzug.





Die Civetta umhüllt von Wolken.





Ebenso wie die Palagruppe im Süden.





Mit Ausblick auf dramatische Berg- und Wolkenbilder...





...trailen wir tief beeindruckt...





...durch diesen Mountainbike-Traum...





Die Palagruppe rückt immer näher.





Wir queren noch den Lago di Cavia...





...und abschließend geht es teils auf Piste, teils auf trails hinab zu unserem Quartier im Rifugio Capanna Passo Valles.





Auf den letzten Metern zum Rifugio hören wir ein abgrundtiefes und lautes Bellen. Die Geräuschquelle sitzt am oberen Absatz der einzigen Treppe ins Rifugio: Ein gut 70 kg schwerer Brocken von Bernhardiner mit offensichtlicher Scheißlaune.

Als waschechte Nordhessen erkennen wir den Bluff natürlich sofort und zwei Minuten später liegt das Biest auf dem Rücken und lässt sich von meiner Frau genüsslich durchkraulen 

34 km und 2.120 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 6 h 12 min

Wieder ein super Tag 
Forca Rossa als wildromantischer hochalpiner Übergang mit schöner Abfahrt von oben weg. Tolle frühherbstliche Stimmung am Col de Margarita mit Bilderbuchpanorama in die Palagruppe. Passt


----------



## peter1966 (9. Oktober 2019)

Wooo…irrsinnige Bilder..gerade die letzten mit dem Wolkenspiel, perfekt eingefangen und würden sich sicher auch auf manchen Hochglanz Blättern gut machen. 
Meine Frau ist voller Bewunderung über die Ausdauer deiner Frau, sie sagt immer wieder a zachs Luader..


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2019)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist voller Bewunderung über die Ausdauer deiner Frau, sie sagt immer wieder a zachs Luader..


Ein schöner Ausdruck   
Von einer Gruppe Holländer kam mal "schnelle Ricke", war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## klemme (10. Oktober 2019)

Nun auch mal von mir ein großes Dankeschön. Nicht nur für die beeindruckenden Bilder, auch Dein Schreibstil ist gekonnt und nicht zu weit ausgeholt. Dazu kann ich einige Tipps für meine Touren mitnehmen.


----------



## taptwo (10. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank das du uns "mitgenommen " hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laul (10. Oktober 2019)

Grandios wie immer.....  DANKE für die perfekt übermittelten Eindrücke!!!!
Ciao
Ulli


----------



## cschaeff (11. Oktober 2019)

TAG 6 Passo Valles - Rifugio Refavaie

Unser vierbeiniger Freund liegt bereits mitten auf der Straße und wartet auf die ersten Rennradler, die von Falcade heraufkommen 

Am Einstieg zur Forcella di Venegia prangt überdeutlich ein Bikeverbot-Schild, das erste auf diesem Loop. Man soll ja nicht gierig werden und deswegen rollen wir den Passo Valles auf Asphalt hinunter zum Einstieg ins Val Venegia. 

Nach einem kurzen Abschnitt an einem kleinen Bach entlang lichtet sich der Wald und die Pale di San Martino tauchen auf.






Idyllisch liegt die Malga Venegiota vor den Steilabbrüchen.





In sehr angenehmer Steigung geht es auf einer breiten Schotterstraße immer dichter an den Felsen entlang.





Beeindruckend die Türme, Zinnen und Schneefelder.





Blick zurück ins Val Venegia.





Das erste Mal taucht der Cimon della Pala (3.176 m) aus den Wolken auf (rechts oben).





Sonne und Wolken tragen ein Gefecht um die Vorherrschaft am Himmel aus.





Die alte Militärstraße aus dem 1. Weltkrieg lässt sich sehr entspannt heraufkurbeln...





...und ratz-fatz stehen wir auf der Terasse der Baita Segantini.





Am Himmel nichts neues, immer noch unentschieden...





Die Hütte liegt traumhaft auf einer kleinen Anhöhe nur 2-3 Kilometer Luftlinie von den Pala-Türmen entfernt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2019)

Einfach Grandios , mach weiter so


----------



## cschaeff (11. Oktober 2019)

Runter gehts zum Passo Role und auf schönem trail...





und kurzem Asphaltstück nach San Martino di Castrozza. In der Touri-Info checken wir noch mal die aktuellen Wegsperrungen und hören erfreut, dass unsere weitere Planung passt.

Vielen Dank an die fleißigen Waldarbeiter im Trentino - ihr hab schon gut aufgeräumt 

So können wir die frisch gerichtete Strada forestale...





...zur Malga Tognola hochkurbeln (heute noch gar nicht geschoben ).





Hier beginnt ein super schöner trail ins Val Tognola.





Der Hang ist durchsetzt mit kleinen Quellen und Wasserläufen, die abschnittsweise elegant mit Holzbohlen überbrückt werden.





Rund 400 Tiefenmeter S0 bis oberes S2 mit northshore-Einlagen machen richtig Laune 





Am Ende des trails nahmen wir den Fahrweg Richtung Malga Valsorda...





...welcher jedoch bald nur noch in Fragmenten vorhanden ist. Hier ist wohl kurzzeitig ein kleiner Wildbach runtergelaufen und hat den Oberbau mitgerissen. Die hölzernen Entwässerungsrinnen hängen fast in der Luft.





So gibt es für mich wieder das mittlerweile vertraute Bild - wer sein Radl liebt, der ...





Irgendwo in diesem Hang steht ein brünftiger Hirsch, der während unseres gesamten Aufstiegs schwer am baggern ist (falls ihn einer auf dem Foto sieht, bitte melden, wir haben bestimmt eine Viertelstunde den Hang abgesucht, ohne Erfolg).





Blick zurück in Richtung Val Tognola.





Zur Malga Valsorda zieht der Nebel wieder rein - Herbst halt...


----------



## cschaeff (11. Oktober 2019)

Nach dem Trubel in San Martino di Castrozza sind wir hier wieder in herrlicher Bergeinsamkeit unterwegs.





Hinter der Malga geht es auf einem kleinen Steig...





...schiebenderweise in die Nebelwand.





Hat auch was...





...und richtig dicke Suppe ist es auch nicht.





An der Forcella Valsorda sind wir dann doch froh über unser Navi - bei den vielen gesperrten Wegen ist es im Moment schon wichtig, den Richtigen im Nebel zu erwischen.





Es folgen 1.100 TM auf schickem trail S1/S2 bis Cicona und weiter nach Canal San Bovo.  





Von oben weg fahrbahr, tippi-toppi 





Die hübsche Kirche von Prade.





Es folgt ein recht zähes Stück auf Asphalt das Valle del Vanoi hinauf. Das Bett des Torrente Vanoi ist komplett umgekrempelt und mit neuem Geröll und hunderten Baumstämmen aufgefüllt. 





Durch Caoria hindurch...





...strampeln wir die letzten Meter zum Rifugio Refavaie. 50 € Halbpension mit Getränken. Nimm das, Schweiz 

59 km und 1.920 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 6 h 59 min

Bekanntes Tourenglück im Val Venegia, Supertrail von der Malga Tognola, schöne einsame Auffahrt zur Forcella Valsorda und nochmal Supertrail nach Canal San Bovo - es läuft


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schön, das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## soundfreak (11. Oktober 2019)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist voller Bewunderung über die Ausdauer deiner Frau, sie sagt immer wieder a zachs Luader..




100%  Zustimmung !!!
Grandios, dass ihr so wunderbare Touren zu 2 machen könnt   ☺

Vielen Dank zum wiederholten male fürs mitnehmen ☺


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2019)

Mensch ihr fahrt weiter  und ich 

Wir haben uns übers lange Wochenende wie soooo viele andere auf die Autobahn nach Süden begeben  um in diese schöne Gegend, in der der 2. Teil eurer super Tour beginnt, zu gelangen. Und nun muss ich mich sputen und zügig hinterherradeln, weil ich danach auch noch meine Grippewoche angehängt hab 

Aber nu los  








cschaeff schrieb:


> .... Wir sind untergebracht im Zehentnerhof und staunen nicht schlecht beim Rundgang durch das Haus.
> 
> Der Hof wurde bereits im 14. Jahrhundert urkundlich erwähnt und diente dazu, die Abgaben (Zehnt) der umliegenden Bauern an die Kirche und den Landesherrn einzusammeln und zu verwahren. Dies schien ein recht einträgliches Geschäft gewesen zu sein...
> 
> ...



So was, glaub ich von 16irgendwas, hatten wir mal in Sillian. Die Stube sah auch so ähnlich aus. Sehr beeindruckend.





Danke für die Eindrücke vom Langental und der "Puez Hochebene" , die hätt ich am Wochenende auch gern mitgenommen, zu Fuß 
dafür verschling ich erstmal die tollen Fotos


----------



## cschaeff (12. Oktober 2019)

@Mausoline
Wir sind im Rifugio Refavaie und warten so lange auf dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2019)

Danke, ich bin aber nicht so schnell, das dauert noch ein bißchen ...

Mutig euer Weg über die Puezhütte und klasse, dass es so gut geklappt hat  Top

Auch wenn bei euch alles funktioniert hat und @dede  für die Abenteuerlustigen eine Variante über Forc. Roa und Forc. Nives vorschlägt sollte man schon erwähnen, dass das hier harte Aufstiege sind und die beiden Forcellas und das Puezjoch Klettersteige bzw. seilversichert sind. Mit Bike ist das alles gleich eine andere _oder keine_ Nummer.
Mich würds natürlich auch ungemein reizen  aber in diesem Leben wirds bestimmt nix mehr mit Bike.


Ich rede zu viel, bin eh hinterher


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Das Antoniusjoch von Westen ist ein BIEST
> ....
> ...haben uns aber auch schon oft gewundert, wie viel noch geht, wenn nix mehr geht  ...



Ihr seid echt gut drauf  Chapeau




cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Ich will es offen sagen: Die Abfahrt ist biketechnisch leider eine Enttäuschung
> 
> Der trail ist arg steil und zudem dick mit rutschigem Schotter belegt. Wir fahren wie auf rohen Eiern, immer wieder mit kleinen Rutscheinlagen, den Blick stur nach unten-vorne gerichtet. ...



Gabs den vorher keine Berichte über das Wegle? Der ein oder andere hats doch schon gemacht, obwohl ja auch nicht erlaubt, weil im Park.

 aber so isses, wenn man was im Kopf hat  muss man durch und wir haben dafür super Fotos und Eindrücke erhalten, danke.




cschaeff schrieb:


> Nun folgt altbekanntes Tourenglück hoch zum Limojoch und Limosee...
> ...
> Tausendfach fotografiert, immer wieder schön  ...




.... und immer wieder schön anzusehen. Da will ich auf jeden Fall auch nochmal hin.

Bei uns gabs damals das Bänkchen am Limojoch noch nicht und wir fuhren noch nach Stancius Roadbook  
aber es ist ein faszinierendes Tal mit Bildern, die man nie vergißt  

Gruß an deine Frau


----------



## maxito (12. Oktober 2019)

Kenne die Berge um Toblach von Skitouren, schön ,dass mal aus Bike Perspektive zu sehen und besonders schön, dass du hier so alpinistisch samt passender Gipfelnamen berichtest.


----------



## cschaeff (12. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gabs den vorher keine Berichte über das Wegle? Der ein oder andere hats doch schon gemacht, obwohl ja auch nicht erlaubt, weil im Park.


Es gab sehr wenige Berichte und die waren zumeist auch eher nicht so positiv. Aber manche Erfahrungen muss man wohl einfach selber machen  
War trotzdem sehr schön da oben, aber wiederholen werden wir es wohl nicht (obwohl, in anderer Richtung...)

Wie kommt ihr denn immer auf "verboten"? Wie bei der Puez-Hütte kein Schild und auf der Tafel am Eingang Naturpark auch kein Hinweis. Wir haben regelrecht nach einen Verbot gesucht aber wirklich nichts gefunden


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Wie kommt ihr denn immer auf "verboten"? Wie bei der Puez-Hütte kein Schild und auf der Tafel am Eingang Naturpark auch kein Hinweis. Wir haben regelrecht nach einen Verbot gesucht aber wirklich nichts gefunden



Ganz ehrlich kenn ich diese Verbote auch nur, wenn sie von verschiedenen Nutzern erwähnt wurden/werden 
Am letzten Wochenende ist mir kein einziges Schild aufgefallen ...


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... So geht es für uns auf schickem trail (437er)...
> ...bzw. sehr schickem (nicht chicken) trail
> ...runter zum Ru Corto und dann wieder ansteigend auf dem neu hergerichteten 437er.
> ...geht es auf dem 434er zu einem Aussichtspunkt unterhalb des Ciadenes. ...



Inzwischen eine interessante Alternative, 2012 wars noch eine arge Plackerei  mit etwas anderer Wegführung 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Der Weg zur Forcella Ambrizzola ist eine Panoramastrecke wie aus dem Bilderbuch. Man kann sich einfach nicht sattsehen...



Forcella Ambrizzola   würd ich immer wieder machen.

Boah da habt ihr heuer echt Highlights zusammengestellt  und es ist noch nicht vorbei  schön dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (13. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich kenn ich diese Verbote auch nur, wenn sie von verschiedenen Nutzern erwähnt wurden/werden
> Am letzten Wochenende ist mir kein einziges Schild aufgefallen ...


...was uns alle freuen sollte   
Wir hatten den Eindruck, dass zumindest einige Wanderer schon der Meinung waren, wir machen da etwas Verbotenes. Wirklich gestört haben wir die in keinster Weise. Gestört hat die einzig und allein ihre (falsche) Überzeugung, dass wir gegen Regeln verstoßen.


----------



## on any sunday (13. Oktober 2019)

Im Naturpark Puez Geisler sind bestimmte Wege verboten, z.B. der Alfred Munkel Weg. Den Weg durchs Val Tognola fand ich ohne Holz weniger lustig,   , aber ist auch schon ewig her.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2019)

Puuh es ist nicht einfach euch hinterherzufahren  
Abgesehen von euren anspruchsvollen und wahnsinnig schönen Übergängen falle ich immer wieder zurück in die Jahre 2005 und 2007, das dauert ...
2005 auf den Spuren von Stanciu vermutl. teilweise den gleichen Alleghetrail runter  und über Forc. di S. Tomaso sehr anstrengend mit einem nicht immer klaren Roadbook  
2007 dann schon mit Hilfe des Forums im übrigens bereits vom Talausgang wunderschönen Val Venegia gelandet und über die Malga Tognola den naturbelassenen  super Trail ins Val Tognola runter gedüst 

Lag der immer noch da 





Richtig schön eure Variante über Valsorda  das könnt mir auch gefallen.
Jetzt noch schnell von Caoria zum Refavaie 




Voilá hab euch eingeholt   muss jetzt erstmal verschnaufen und bin gespannt wie´s weitergeht.


----------



## cschaeff (13. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Lag der immer noch da


Nee, zumindest haben wir den nicht gesehen. Vor 10 Jahren sind wir auf unserer ersten transalp da in der Dämmerung mit Trekkingrad und Gepäcktaschen runter. Wenn das damals im Lichtkegel aufgetaucht wäre, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich ins Polster gemacht


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Nee, zumindest haben wir den nicht gesehen. Vor 10 Jahren sind wir auf unserer ersten transalp da in der Dämmerung mit Trekkingrad und Gepäcktaschen runter. Wenn das damals im Lichtkegel aufgetaucht wäre, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich ins Polster gemacht



Ohne Gepäcktaschen war das aber schöner zu fahren heuer oder


----------



## cschaeff (14. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ohne Gepäcktaschen war das aber schöner zu fahren heuer oder


Damals sind wir vielleicht ein Fünftel gefahren (wenn überhaupt) und sahen in Caoria aus wie die Schlammspringer...
Die Holzbohlen sind schon gut...
Und 140 mm Federweg, Scheibenbremsen, dropper-Stütze und 6 kg Rucksack machen das Leben auch einfacher...


----------



## cschaeff (14. Oktober 2019)

TAG 7 Rifugio Refavaie - Rifugio Malga Conseria

Waren es die ungewohnt vielen Pilze zur leckeren Polenta? Ein verdreckter Brunnen? Ein kleiner Virus? Die Anstrengung der letzten Tage? Oder eine Mischung aus all dem?

Was auch immer - heute Nacht hat sich die Verdauung meiner Frau entschieden, die Richtung umzukehren 
So fand nicht ich mich in liebevoller Umarmung, sondern die Toilettenschüssel in unserem schönen Badezimmer im Rifugio 

So was passt ja selten ins Konzept, aber auf einem Alpencross ist es wirklich doof...
Ich gehe im Kopf schon die Optionen für einen geordneten Rückzug durch, als meine Frau am Frühstückstisch mit Kamillentee und Zwieback in der Hand irgendwas von "nur 1.000 HM bis zum Pass" und "nicht steil und ohne Schieben" von sich gibt 

Gesagt, getan. Wir satteln auf und testen mal, wie es sich so anlässt...





Schön der Torrente Vanoi mit seinen dicken Kieseln.





A zachs Luader 





Schon gestern ab der Malga Tognola hatte ich das Gefühl, dass wir in eine immer einsamere Gegend eintauchen. Die Spuren menschlicher Anwesenheit werden immer kleiner...





...und man hat das Gefühl, als würde es um einen herum nur noch Wald und Berge geben. Einfach schön 





Wir kurbeln ganz geruhsam mit vielen kleinen Trinkpausen. Zur Rechten hat man immer wieder schöne Blicke in die einsamen Porphyrfelsen der Lagoraikette...





...und zur linken in den dunklen Granit der Cima d'Asta.





Es geht ganz gut voran...





...und nach rund drei Stunden sind wir bereits an der Malga Val Cion kurz unterhalb des Passes.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Was auch immer - heute Nacht hat sich die Verdauung meiner Frau entschieden, die Richtung umzukehren
> .....
> A zachs Luader
> ....



Solche kenn ich auch 





Mit den Ladies kann man halt fort


----------



## cschaeff (14. Oktober 2019)

Nach den gewaltigen Dolomit-Kolossen der letzten Tage schmeichelt diese Landschaft den Augen auf ganz andere Weise: Ein irgendwie herber Charme, sehr ursprünglich und auch voller Kraft.






Recht nahe kommen wir an die Cima d'Asta.





Vor 10 Jahren standen wir das erste Mal hier oben. Ich hatte von den Fünf Kreuzen am Pass nur Fotos ohne Menschen oder einen anderen Größenbezug gesehen und die irrige Vorstellung, das Teil muss so an die fünf Meter hoch sein...





...deswegen für alle jetzt mal andersrum mit Radl daneben:

Das Teil ist durchaus überschaubar und könnte zur Not auch zum Heuwenden dienen  Also nicht über die Größe wundern.





Vom Pass weg führt ein schöner trail direkt runter zum Rifugio Malga Conseria.





Dort machen wir es uns erstmal in den Liegestühlen auf der Sonnenterasse gemütlich 

Sehr schönes Rifugio, nette Zimmer, nette Wirtsleut 
Der Magen meiner Frau ist zwar immer noch am Grummeln, aber es geht wohl langsam in die richtige Richtung...
Da frische Bergluft ja der Genesung zuträglich sein soll, checken wir ein (47 EURO Halbpension)...  





...und kapern nach dem leckeren Essen die Ofenbank.





Vor dem Schlafengehen noch mal Berge schauen Richtung Val Sugana. Ganz schön kalt hier oben, wenn die Sonne weg ist 





16 km und 910 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 2 h 58 min (und einer Pausenzeit von 2 h 36 min )
Angenehme Auffahrt bis zur Passhöhe in sehr einsamer und stiller Gegend, tolles Rifugio kurz unterhalb der Passhöhe  

So ein fauler Nachmittag auf einer schönen Hüttenterasse hat auch was...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind damals den Forstweg runter gefahren 
und das  Rifugio gabs noch nicht oder  wir waren irgendwo unten im Ort  naja da oben hätts mir besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (14. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir sind damals den Forstweg runter gefahren
> und das  Rifugio gabs noch nicht oder  wir waren irgendwo unten im Ort  naja da oben hätts mir besser gefallen.


Die Malga gibt es schon länger, als Rifugio ist sie wohl noch nicht so lange bewirtschaftet.


----------



## cschaeff (16. Oktober 2019)

TAG 8 Rifugio Malga Conseria - Baselga di Pine

Sieht noch genau so schön aus wie gestern Abend, und genau so kalt ist's auch noch...





Unsere Pferdchen hatten über Nacht einen trockenen Platz im Stall, frisches Wasser und eine gute Portion Bergwiesenheu 





Wir sagen der schönen Sonnenterasse arrivederci ...





...und starten auf der kalten Talseite mit einer schönen trailabfahrt und dann auf kleinsten Asphaltsträßchen nach Süden in Richtung Val Sugana.





Die übliche Fortsetzung von hier wäre die Querung des Val Sugana und der Aufstieg auf die Altopiano di Lavarone.
Anstatt auf den ausgetretenen Schotterpisten alte Forts und Stellungen aus dem 1. Weltkrieg anzuschauen, wollen wir heute einen weißen Fleck auf unserer Karte erkunden. So biegen wir bald auf die Mangenpassstraße ein, der wir ein gutes Stück in das Val di Calamento hinauf folgen.





An der Malga Valtrighetta zweigt eine noch schmalere Straße ab Richtung Malga Cagnon die Sotto.
Hier sind die Sturmschäden wieder ziemlich augenfällig.





Mit einem einheimischen Wanderer-Pärchen fachsimpeln wir ein wenig über den Wegeverlauf und mögliche Sperrungen und kurbeln in moderater Steigung durch diese liebliche Berglandschaft.





Sogar die Baustellen sehen hier hübsch aus 

Ich bin zwar vom Fach, konnte aber nicht erkennen, was die da genau gemacht haben (vermutlich die Wiese "geschliffen", um Verbuschung zu verhindern).





In Bildmitte sieht man schon die Malga Cagnon di Sopra.

An der Malga suchen wir nach einer Möglichkeit, unsere Trinkflaschen aufzufüllen. Zwei Buben kommen aus der Stube, verstehen aber nur Bahnhof. Wir staunen nicht schlecht, als eine alte Frau mit schneeweißem Haar und himmelblauen Augen hinzukommt und uns in fast akzentfreiem Hochdeutsch fragt: "Wo kommen Sie her?"

Wir befinden uns nun in einer deutschen Sprachinsel, im Fersental (offiziel BERSNTOL). Im 13. und 14. Jahrhundert siedelten hier Menschen aus Tirol, deren Nachfahren bis heute ihre Kultur und Sprache pflegen.





Ab der Malga geht es auf einem kleinen Steig schiebenderweise Richtung Passo Cagnon di Sopra.


----------



## cschaeff (16. Oktober 2019)

Die Landschaft ist großartig. Ein aufgelockerter Lärchen- und Zirbenwald...





...und sanfte Gipfel knapp oberhalb der Baumgrenze.





Der Passo rückt langsam näher. Auf den letzten 50 Höhenmetern ist der Steig verfallen und wir müssen ein wenig durchs Gemüse.





Blick zurück auf die Malga Cagnon di Sopra.





An solchen Stellen beschleunigt sich mein Puls immer zusätzlich um einige Schläge (in gespannter Erwartung, welche Aussicht sich gleich einstellt )





Wow 

Die direttissima runter nach Palu ist hochoffiziell gesperrt. Aber weiter südlich geht auch noch ein Wegerl hinab...





Am Pass ist gerade mal Platz für zwei bikes...





...und so machen wir uns nach kurzer Rast an die Querung rüber zum Passo di Palu.





Die Aussicht Richtung Gardasee ist schon sehr schick...





...und im Westen tauchen dann noch die Brenta-Türme und der weiß schillernde Adamello-Gletscher am Horizont auf.


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die Landschaft ist großartig. Ein aufgelockerter Lärchen- und Zirbenwald...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 924701
> 
> ...



Danke wieder mal für den tollen Tourbericht , aber bist Du Dir Sicher das es der Presanella Gletscher ist und nicht der Adamello Gletscher ?


----------



## cschaeff (16. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Danke wieder mal für den tollen Tourbericht , aber bist Du Dir Sicher das es der Presanella Gletscher ist und nicht der Adamello Gletscher ?


Noch mal die Karte studiert...
Ich glaub, du hast recht. Die Presanella müsste von der Brenta verdeckt sein. Hab's geändert


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2019)

Ooooh es geht ja schon wieder dem Ende zu 
dann bin ich mal gespannt wo´s noch lang geht  Passo Potzmauer hört sich auf jeden Fall lustig an


----------



## cschaeff (17. Oktober 2019)

Wir queren auf steilem Gras-Geröllhang kurz unterhalb des Monta Conca.





Schönes Pausenplätzchen...





...mit herrlicher Aussicht 





Blick hinunter in das Valle della Salita.





Trotz der Höhe von gut 2.200 m wächst noch saftiges Gras hier oben.





Ein schöner trail auf diesem Aussichtsbalkon 





Zum Passo Palu geht es wieder rd. 250 HM runter.





Ein Stückchen können wir noch fahren...





...aber irgendwann wird's doch zu steil und rutschig.





Der Blick zurück nach Osten in unser Aufstiegstal.





Gestatten: Passo Palu, eine unbekannte Schönheit


----------



## cschaeff (17. Oktober 2019)

Vom Pass weg runter geht's auf einem schönen trail S1/S2...





...mit anhaltend schickem Ausblick...





...durch diese faszinierend wilde und zugleich sanfte Landschaft.

Wir haben für heute noch keine Übernachtung klar gemacht und da uns der weiße Fleck auf unserer Karte bislang so gut gefällt, entschließen wir uns, nicht wie geplant nach Trento zu fahren, sondern weiter Neuland zu erkunden. Zur Planung wäre das Handy hilfreich, aber ich rechne hier eher mit Bären als mit Handy-Empfang...Ein kurzer Blick aufs Display zeigt 4G und volle Balken - nimm das, Deutschland 

Auf der Karte stechen zwei Seen zwischen Bedollo und Baselga di Pine sowie ein Pass mit dem tollen Namen "Passo del Redebus" ins Auge. Da wollen wir hin . Übernachtung ist innerhalb von einer Minute gebucht...





...und weiter geht's auf äußerst spaßigem trail!





Weiter unten dann durch schöne kleine Orte mit Blumenpracht...





...und lustiger Schnitzerei.





Der Passo del Redebus ist ein eher unspektakulärer Asphaltpass und aufgrund der vielen Baumleichen im Gelände bleiben wir auch bis zu den Seen auf Asphalt, hier schon auf der Seepromenade.





Baselga di Pine liegt schön in der Nachmittagssonne...





...und wir lassen den Tag am Wasser ausklingen.





48 km und 1.570 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 5 h 48 min

Relativ wenig Schinderei bergauf, tolle wilde Landschaft im Bersntol mit schönen trails sowie Lago-feeling am Ende des Tages. Immer wieder schön, wenn ein Plan aufgeht


----------



## cschaeff (17. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Passo Potzmauer hört sich auf jeden Fall lustig an


Der Name hat mich auch neugierig gemacht (und wäre mir vermutlich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf gegangen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo cschaeff


Ein sehr schöner und gut geschriebener Tourenbericht ! ?  



cschaeff schrieb:


> Je höher wir kommen, umso prominenter rücken im Westen die Zillertaler ins Blickfeld



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2019)

Cool  abseits der üblichen Wege und bei bestem Wetter beste Blicke und schöne Trails.
Super erwischt.


----------



## cschaeff (18. Oktober 2019)

TAG 9 Baselga di Pine - Bozen

Der letzte Tag 

Der Schwenk nach Westen hat uns nun in eine Mittelgebirgslandschaft gebracht. Die Seen sind eingebettet in bewaldete Hügel, leider sind auch hier die Sturmschäden überall an den Hängen auszumachen.





Wir queren hinüber ins Val di Cembra. Hier wird fleißig Wein angebaut.





Der Torrente Avisio hat sich tief ins Tal eingeschnitten.





Durch die Ortschaften Faver und Cembra geht es auf Asphalt, zum Lago di Santo nehmen wir einen kleinen Waldweg, der uns noch mal eine halbe Stunde Schieben abverlangt.





Der Lago di Santo.





Weiter geht es auf dem E5...





...immer wieder mit Tiefblicken...





...hinunter ins Etschtal.





Vom Passo Potzmauer ist es nicht mehr weit zum sehr schön gelegenen Rifugio Potzmauer 

Wir haben den Hüttenwirt natürlich wegen des kuriosen Namens interviewt: Der Erbauer der Hütte hatte hier wohl einen großen Brunnenschacht gemauert, den man als Potzmauer bezeichnet hat  

Sei's drum...





...wir nehmen als finalen Downhill den 3er runter nach Buchholz.




700 TM schönster S2 (S3) Singletrail 





Der hat noch mal richtig Spaß gemacht 





Nach kurzem Gegenanstieg setzen wir die Fahrt fort auf dem Alten Gfrillner Weg und dem Dürerweg bis hinunter nach Laag an der Etsch.





Zum Ausfahren geht es noch ein gutes Stück auf der Trekkingautobahn an der Etsch entlang, aber in Bozen haben wir endgültig genug von der faden Strampelei ohne jegliche Schiebe- und Tragepassage ...





...und setzen uns in den Zug nach Waidbruck, wo unser Auto steht.

73 km und 1420 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 6 h 55 min

Landschaftlich natürlich nicht mehr so spektakulär wie die letzten Tage, aber zum "Ausgewöhnen" gar nicht so schlecht. Und Passo Potzmauer musste einfach sein


----------



## cschaeff (19. Oktober 2019)

Hier nochmal für alle Interessierten der genaue Wegeverlauf

Tour 1 Wörgl-St. Vigil: http://out.ac/eJCzZ

Tour 2 Waidbruck-Bozen: http://out.ac/eJE3r


----------



## cschaeff (19. Oktober 2019)

Ist hier zwar ein "Expertenforum", ich sag's der Volständigkeit halber aber trotzdem 

Die hier beschriebenen Touren sind definitiv *keine* Anfängertouren!

Die Übergänge sind hochalpin und sollten somit nur bei guter Wetterprognose angegangen werden. Wir haben am Pfoisattel (wieder einmal) erlebt, wie schnell das Wetter umschlagen und aus einer lieblichen Bergidylle ein bedrohliches Szenario werden kann.

Wir haben im Schnitt sicher 2 Stunden in steilem und teils verblocktem Gelände geschoben und getragen. Trittsicher und teilweise auch schwindelfrei sollte man schon sein, sonst wird es definitiv gefährlich. Wer der Meinung ist, Fahrräder gehören nur im Ausnahmefall geschoben und getragen, wird auf dieser Tour geläutert  

Nicht von den teilweise wenigen Kilometern und Höhenmetern täuschen lassen: Die letzten 500 HM rauf zum Antoniusjoch kosten definitiv mehr Körner als z. B. die 1.400 HM auf Waldautobahn von Naturns hoch zur Naturnser Alm. Wir fahren beide jeder rd. 8.000 km pro Jahr und waren am Tagesende immer gut ausgelastet 

Die Orientierung ist (bei gutem Wetter) einfach. Die Beschilderung ist super. Wie in den Ostalpen üblich hat es überall viele Hütten und Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Unterkünfte haben wir maximal einen Tag im voraus gebucht. Zu zweit war das vollkommen unproblematisch.

Vielen Dank für das viele Lob und die vielen Kommentare, hat Spaß gemacht  

Mal schauen, wo es das nächste Jahr hingeht. Winterzeit ist Planungszeit


----------



## soundfreak (19. Oktober 2019)

Kannst du bitte auch noch die tagestour bzw. den track mit dem pfoisattel posten,  wie ihr es ursprünglich fahren wolltet ?  ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (19. Oktober 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte auch noch die tagestour bzw. den track mit dem pfoisattel posten,  wie ihr es ursprünglich fahren wolltet ?  ☺


----------



## scratch_a (19. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen. Danke.

Du hast geschrieben, dass ihr euch an explizite Bikeverbote haltet (Beitrag #74). Wie hat das auf österreichischer Seite funktioniert? Sind die von euch gefahrenen Wege alle offiziell erlaubt?


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2019)

Vorbei 
aber guter Ausklang in  Richtung zum Zug bzw. Auto. Oberhalb der Autobahn scheint sich auch noch einiges zu verstecken.
Wart ihr denn mit eurer Routenwahl am Schluß zufrieden, der E5 in dem Bereich ist das meist Forstautobahn?
Und das Wetter hat euch auch verabschiedet, passte 

"Potzmauer" und Brunnen  war der denn noch da? Egal, der Name bleibt.

Vielen Dank, dass ihr mich mitgenommen hat  

  für die vielen schönen Fotos und Beschreibungen.
Auch wenns ganz schön anstrengend war, super was ihr wieder für ne Tour zusammengestellt habt und danke fürs Testen mancher Strecken.
Super Leistung 

Ein bißchen Wehmut meinerseits über frühere Touren und was man da heut alles fahren könnte und trotzdem wars auch damals toll.

Einfach klasse mit dem Bike die unterschiedlichen Gebirgsformationen und Landschaften innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu erleben.
Dann wünsch ich uns gute Winterplanungszeit und noch viele schöne Touren


----------



## cschaeff (19. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wart ihr denn mit eurer Routenwahl am Schluß zufrieden, der E5 in dem Bereich ist das meist Forstautobahn?


Der E5 ist meist breite Forstpiste, aber die Tiefblicke ins Etschtal sind ganz nett. Und der 3er runter nach Buchholz war richtig gut (und lang). 
Panoramatechnisch waren die Tage davor natürlich eine andere Nummer, ich würde sagen: Weltklasse


----------



## cschaeff (19. Oktober 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie hat das auf österreichischer Seite funktioniert? Sind die von euch gefahrenen Wege alle offiziell erlaubt?


Filzenscharte und Krimmler sind offizielle Bikerouten, ebenso Klammljoch. Pfoisattel ist menschenleer und Schilder standen da auch keine. Ich glaub Tirol ist da nicht so verbohrt wie Kärnten oder die Steiermark...
Und ebikes werden von den Touristikern extrem gepusht, die müssen ja auch irgendwo fahren.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Oktober 2019)

Ganz großes Kino das war @cschaeff .

Herzlichen Dank für's Mitnehmen, für die vielen tollen Stimmungen, Eindrücke und Schilderungen ...
... und für die Mühe, welche du dir dabei gegeben hast, dies alles so schön für uns aufzubereiten.
Sogar inklusive der Routenführung, die man sich runterladen kann. Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## soundfreak (25. Oktober 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Sehr schön auch als Tageskringel zu fahren (Toblach ist der Nachbarort von Niederdorf).



Bin heute das erstemal diese sehr schöne runde Toblach - Dürrensteinhütte - Strudelkopf - Plätzwiese - Niederdorf  gefahren, und wie eh schon weiter oben  erwähnt, UNBEDINGT auch den Strudelkopf mitnehmen.

Wirklich eine wunderbare Aussicht in die gesamte Bergwelt ringsum. ☺

Wenns Wetter noch halbwegs passt hat Dürrensteinhütte noch bis zum 3.11 geöffnet.
Morgen u. Übermorgen wird wg. Dem  Top Wetter aber sicher nochmal sehr sehr viel los sein...


----------



## soundfreak (21. Juli 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Also Süd-Nord würde ich die kompletten 900 HM schieben (sobald du den Fahrweg unten am Bach verlässt). Ist sehr steil und zudem durch die Waserrinnen extrem anstrengend zu fahren, jeder Meter ein Kampf. Und die Abfahrt ins Windbachtal stell ich mir auch sehr sehr holprig vor (bis zur Alm). Nord-Süd ist bei diesem Übergang fahrtechnisch sicher die bessere Richtung.



Habe heute den Übergang Nord-Süd gemacht....    

Sagenhaft schön 

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die diversen Tipps!!
Werde in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar Zeilen und ein paar Fotos zu meiner Zwei-Tagesrunde posten.


----------



## soundfreak (23. Juli 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> TAG 1 Wörgl-Wald im Pinzgau
> 
> Bedingt durch unsere lange Anreise starten wir erst gegen 13:00 Uhr in Wörgl. Vorbei an Hopfgarten im Brixental folgen wir zuerst auf asphaltiertem Radweg und weiter auf Schotterpiste immer dem Verlauf der Windauer Ache. Die Bebbauung wird schnell spärlicher...
> 
> ...



Hatten gestern Windautal mit Filzenscharte und Stangenjoch als Rundtour gemacht.
Ist eine wunderbare Runde in grünen Almtälern, 2 schöne einfache Übergänge mit jeweils nur ein paar Meter schieben und großteils super Piste. 😍
Mit 2100hm u. gut 80km eine schöne Tagestour ❤

Baumgartenalm - südlich Stangenjoch u. Sonntagalm südlich Filzenscharte passt perfekt für eine Einkehr.
Haben die Runde gegen den UZ gemacht, was wegen dem Stangenjoch auch besser ist --->>> Meine Tour auf Komoot

Würde sogar behaupten, dass Tour auch mit einem Gravelbike recht gut machbar ist 😉

P.s. 99% FS u. Teer, also bitte kein S2 Geballere erwarten 😉


----------

